# Spieletest - Arcania: Gothic 4-Test: Viel versprochen, nur wenig gehalten - Kein echtes Gothic mehr?



## WeberSebastian (11. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,793702


----------



## Zocker134 (11. Oktober 2010)

Na ja für ihr erstes Rollenspiel nicht gleich schlecht, aber es hätte warscheinlich besser sein können. Ein guter versuch Gothic wieder zum alten glanz zu bringen, aber Piranha Bytes ist es besser gelungen mit ihrem Risen.


----------



## paukli (11. Oktober 2010)

Ist das wahr, nur 25 Stunden wenn man alles besichtigt etc.? An Gothic 2 (mit Addon Die Nacht Des Raben) war ich bestimmt 3 Monate lang dran, mit täglich so 3 - 4 Stunden Spielzeit, bei Gothic 3 (ohne Addon Götterdämmerung) wars auch ähnlich, aber 25 Stunden??? Ich dachte ich hab jetzt wieder für so 3 - 4 Monate was geiles zum spielen.. na toll.... Na hoffen wir mal, dass es bald nen Addon dazu gibt.. Und das Jowood die Server zum aktivieren jetzt schon hochgefahren hat ist mir auch rätselhaft, die Händler durften das Spiel ja nicht vor dem 12. 10. verkaufen, also unterstützt Jowood diese Händler indem sie die Server schon fürher aufschalten? Ich dachte, dass haben sie unteranderem auch dafür gemacht?!? Naja.. ich war eigentlich von der Demo recht begeistert... obwohl ich Gothic absolut liebe, das mit den Lehrern suchen habe ich immer gehasst nur das Craften fehlt ein bisschen..
Naja hoffe wird besser, als ich es jetzt einschätze.. mal gucken ob ichs mir morgen hole...


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte ihr wollt den Test erst morgen veröffentlichen? ?????


----------



## Andy19 (11. Oktober 2010)

paukli schrieb:


> Ist das wahr, nur 25 Stunden wenn man alles besichtigt etc.? An Gothic 2 (mit Addon Die Nacht Des Raben) war ich bestimmt 3 Monate lang dran, mit täglich so 3 - 4 Stunden Spielzeit, bei Gothic 3 (ohne Addon Götterdämmerung) wars auch ähnlich, aber 25 Stunden???
> Naja hoffe wird besser, als ich es jetzt einschätze.. mal gucken ob ichs mir morgen hole...


Angeblich eher:
"So wird man für die Haupthandlung voraussichtlich 25 Stunden benötigen. Entdecker, die die Welt genau erkunden und dabei alle Nebenquests absolvieren möchten, sollen hingegen rund 70 Stunden beschäftigt sein."


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr wollt den Test erst morgen veröffentlichen? ?????


So lautete der ursprüngliche Plan. Aber wie es mit Plänen so ist, werden sie häufig über Bord geworfen 

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## protos123 (11. Oktober 2010)

Arcania: Gothic 4-Test: Viel versprochen, nur wenig gehalten - Kein echtes Gothic mehr?

Richtig. Das kann man so sagen.

Zitat "Und das Jowood die Server zum aktivieren jetzt schon hochgefahren hat ist mir auch rätselhaft, die Händler durften das Spiel ja nicht vor dem 12. 10. verkaufen, also unterstützt Jowood diese Händler indem sie die Server schon fürher aufschalten?"

AW: Das hat einen ganz bestimmten Grund. JoWood sieht, dass das Produkt floppt. Und aus diesem Grund wird es released, weil die Spiele Tests noch nicht draußen sind. JoWood weiß dass und hofft auf viele Blindkäufer (wie ich einer war).

Zitat "Ich dachte ihr wollt den Test erst morgen veröffentlichen? ?????"

AW: PC Games macht das einzige richtige und informiert den Enduser (auch als Kunden zu bezeichnen). PC Games schützt uns Enduser damit was ich sehr lobenswert finde. Das ist auch, was ich von PC Games erwarte. Danke.

Fazit: Danke, für den kurzen Test. Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr nicht alles beschreiben könnt. Man könnte wahrscheinlich viele Seiten lang über ArcaniA depatieren.

PS: Ein AddOn wird das auch nicht mehr bereinigen. Eher wäre "Back to the Roots" angesagt. Zum Glück hat man mit Risen an der Kreuzung den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen. JoWood hat riskiert und ist eingefahren.

ligrü, protos123


----------



## thisdog (11. Oktober 2010)

Also das mit der Lernpunktverteilung ohne Lehrer finde ich sogar besser, da man auch mitten in der Pampa sofort den Nutzen davon hat. Aber ich hätte es noch etwas anders gemacht. Ich hätte wichtige sachen wie z.B. Zwei Schwerter führen auch bei Lehrern lernen gemacht, nur Skills finde ich ohne Lehrer gut.

Ich hoffe bloß, die story wird gut und nicht irgendein abgehobener Götter-Drachen-Titanen-Dreck: das hat mir bei bis jetzt allen Rollenspielen missfallen.

Aber insgesamt sieht es doch gut aus, doch warte ich etwas ab und schaue mir Feedbacks an, da ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher bin.

Mfg


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (11. Oktober 2010)

Arcania - A grottig fail?


----------



## ElPillE (11. Oktober 2010)

Vorweg: 
Ich bin großer Fan der Gothicreihe und spiele es nun seit dem ersten Teil.
Atmosphäre und Spielwelt haben mich immer durch dieses gewisse "Feeling" beeindruckt, dass man hatte wenn man durch die Welt gestreift ist.

Zum Artikel:
Von der niedrigen Wertung war ich zuerst etwas erschrocken, da ich die Demo als sehr angenehm empfand. Jedoch ist es euer Job objektiv und sachlich zu beurteilen! Und das ist euch gut gelungen  Denn jeder empfindet dieses Spielgefühl anders (zum Glück).
Eins steht fest: Es ist KEIN Gothic. 
Jedoch finde ich, wussten die Gothicanhänger vorher, dass dieses Spiel eben kein Gothic wird und haben sich deswegen keine Hoffnungen gemacht oder falsche Erwartungen. Ich persönlich habe mir da zu keinem Zeitpunkt Hoffnungen gemacht ( trotz Versprechungen der Publisher und Entwickler) und bin dementsprechend auch nicht enttäuscht. Deswegen finde ich diese ganzen Diskussionen, die in allen Gothicforen entfacht sind und diese "Empörung" als übertrieben.
Trotz des verbuggten letzten Teil der Gothicserie, denke ich einfach, dass diese Ära vorbei ist. Piranha Bytes hat einfachen einen markanten und einzigartigen Stempel unter ihr Werk gesetzt. Klar auch ich wünsche mir innerlich einen Gothicnachfolger mit innovativer Technik, toller Grafik und dem Gothicfeeling. Aber den gebt es nun eben nicht.

Nachgang: 
Ich freue mich auf ein anderes Spiel, dass trotzdem die Gothicserie in Zügen noch verk
örpert. Ich bilde mir aber kein Urteil über Arcania, denn ich habe es noch nicht gespielt ( außer Demo) und kann somit nicht urteilen. Ich bin lediglich echt gespannt.


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2010)

Eure Negativen Aspekte sind ja ein wenige "fragwürdig":

"Duchwachsene Geschichte"

Euer Zitat: "Dennoch: Arcania kann über weite Strecken unterhalten und die Charaktere – vor allem die aus den Vorgängern bekannten – überzeugen. Lediglich der Start hätte etwas flotter und spannender inszeniert gehört."

Hört sich doch sehr gut an. Ich kenne so gut wie kein Rollenspiel wo die Story über 100% der Zeit Top ist, nicht mal DAO.

"Balancing-Probleme und Schwierigkeitsgrad"

Euer Zitat: "Erst auf den Schwierigkeitsgraden „Schwer“ oder „Gothic“ stellt Arcania eine wirkliche Herausforderung dar, die anderen beiden Schwierigkeitsgrade (Leicht und Normal) fallen gemäßigter, teils sogar zu leicht aus, sodass auch Neueinsteiger Spaß mit dem Rollenspiel haben."

Ich verrate euch ein Geheimnis: Schwierigkeitsgrade sind dazu da um die Schwierigkeit zu ändern   Was wäre ein Schwierigkeitsgrad "Einfach" wenn er schwer wäre weil alte Gothic Teile schwer waren? So haben, wie ihr schreibt, auch Neueinsteiger Spaß am Spiel. Das ist doch keinesfalls negativ.

"Geringer Umfang"

Da habt ihr natürlich Dragon Age als bestes Beispiel genommen, das wohl größte RPG der letzten Jahre.

Ihr schreibt 25 Stunden wenn man die Welt erkundet. Fallout 3 hat ca. 30 Stunden Spielzeit. Two Worlds ca. 20 Stunden. Mass Effect hatte ich in ca. 30 durch. So schlimm ist 25 Stunden gar nicht.

Natürlich gibt es auch Spiele die viel länger sind. allerdings, um bei DAO zu bleiben, habe ich mittlerweile ca. 40 Stunden gespielt, bin fast durch, spiele es aber nicht weiter da es mich mittlerweile langweilt. Da wird mir hier wohl nicht passieren.

Mir kommen die Punkte nicht wirklich objektiv vor.

Als positiv würde ich u.a. auch die 2 Grafikmodi sehen. So sind für Geschmäcker des bunten sowie des tristen was dabei.

Es ist wohl kein altes "Gothic" mehr, aber deswegen muß es ja nicht schlecht sein. Nach der Demo freu ich mich richtig drauf. Mein Gedanke war: "Ein simples, old School RPG ohne kompliziertes Gelaber und viele Enden und so. Monsterkillen, Erfahrung sammeln, Hochleveln und gut ists."


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (11. Oktober 2010)

Nun, wer heutzutage noch irgendwie einen Cent für die großartigen Worte vor der Veröffentlichugn eines Spiels gibt, dem kann ich eh nicht mehr helfen!

ALLE versprechen und Lügen sie das blaue vom Himmel, jedes Spiel ist das größte, schönste, tollste und überhaupt und wenn es dann rauskommt, tja, dnan plötzlich fällt allen ein und auf das es mal wieder nur ne Luftblase war und die lieben Kunden ihr Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen haben.

Da dies aber nun schon lange keine Ausnahmen mehr sind sondenr leider eher die Regel, frage ich mich daher noch immer, warum so viele irgendwelche Spiele nur auf Grund toller Ankündigungen vorbestellen um dann später zu merken, es war ein Fehler!

KEIN Spiel, da snicht mindestens mal 4 Wochen draussen ist und über da sich dann lesen kann wie es WIRKLICH ist, findet den Weg in mein Regal. Denn, auch wenn manche das nicht glauben, ein Spiel das nicht erst einen Tag auf dem markt ist, macht in der Tat genau so viel Spaß!

Artikel auf Webseiten machen da keine Ausnahme und versprechen im Vorfeld zu 99% immer mehr als später kommt, obwohl die meistens das Spiel schon testen können/dürfen, auch diese Artikel haben inzwischen leider meist einen Wahrheitsgehalt an der 0% Grenze.

Von daher einfach abwarten, ein Spiel auf das man sich freut erscheinen lassen und schauen, was die Spieler dazu schreiben und checken, ob es denn das Geld nun Wert ist oder nicht, so erspart man sich viel Ärger.

Leider gibt es zumindeszt für mich inzwischen keine Alternative mehr, denn Artikel im Vorfeld sind Schall und Rauch, auch hier.


----------



## smooth1980 (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke liebe PC Games nach diesem Test wird das Spiel von mir nicht gekauft !


----------



## Exar-K (11. Oktober 2010)

DarkWanderer2 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es zumindeszt für mich inzwischen keine Alternative mehr, denn Artikel im Vorfeld sind Schall und Rauch, auch hier.


Titel blind, ohne Tests und Spielermeinungen zu kaufen ist heutzutage gefährlich, das stimmt.
Aber auch wenn es wenige sind so gibt es noch Entwickler, deren Spiele man sich ruhigen Gewissens auch zum Release greifen kann. Ich würde da Blizzard, Nintendo, Valve und mit Abstrichen Bioware nennen. Die produzieren immer sehr hochwertige Ware (objektiv betrachtet).


----------



## lordhagen18 (11. Oktober 2010)

Während DAO,Fallout und Co aber noch einen möglichen Wiederspielbarkeitswert haben ( Origins,Gilden,versch Parteien ) frag ich mich ob es den in Arcania auch gibt?  Wenn nicht dann find ich 25 Stunden schon wenig.

Zumindest im Gothic vergleich haben die frühreren Teile deutlich länger beschäftigt und dass auch wenn ich mal mit einer Klasse nicht alles ausführlich erkundet habe.

Ich werde wohl mit dem Kauf (wenn überhaupt) warten bis ich entweder positivere Dinge Höhe oder es in der bekannten 10€ Pyramide landet.


----------



## Andy19 (11. Oktober 2010)

Andy19 schrieb:


> paukli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist das wahr, nur 25 Stunden wenn man alles besichtigt etc.? An Gothic 2 (mit Addon Die Nacht Des Raben) war ich bestimmt 3 Monate lang dran, mit täglich so 3 - 4 Stunden Spielzeit, bei Gothic 3 (ohne Addon Götterdämmerung) wars auch ähnlich, aber 25 Stunden???
> ...


- also laut pcgameshardware.de sind es doch weniger:
" Nach rund 16 Stunden flimmert der Abspann bereits über den Bildschirm. Nur wer mehr Zeit in die Erkundung der Welt investiert, schafft es auf rund 25 Stunden Spielzeit."


----------



## schattenlord98 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, so ein Testurteil hatte ich befürchtet. Das, was die Gothic Serie früher ausgezeichnet hat, ist bei diesem Spiel nur noch teilweise oder auch garnicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn JoWood Gothic 4 produziert, dann müssen sie sich vorher eins Fragen: Soll es ein einsteigerfreundliches Rollenspiel mit neuen Elementen sein, oder soll es ein Gothic werden? Man kann einfach nicht erwarten, wenn man das ganze Spiel umkrempelt, dass es dann noch nach Gothic aussieht. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass eine so großartige Serie (mal von G3 abgesehen) in einem solchen "Desaster" endet. Für mich ist Risen die Weiterführung von Gothic!
Das, was sich als "Gothic 4" bezeichnet, werde ich nicht kaufen. Vielleicht erkennt JoWood dann, wenn sich genug gegen das Produkt stellen, dass sie damit vielleicht nicht alle glücklich machen.


----------



## asoo (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich freu mich trotzdem drauf... Und wegen der Wertung mach ich mir auch keine sorgen... immerhin hatt WOW über 90 bekommen und ich finde das spiel unterirdisch also 

mfg asoo


----------



## NeoZe (11. Oktober 2010)

Nach der Demo war für mich klar, das ist kein Gothic mehr.
Gothic ist für mich mit dem 3 Teil gestorben aber das ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm.
Es giebt so viele andere gute RPG's, alle kann man eh nicht spielen und Zeit ist eh das wichtigste Gut.

Mit Risen ist für mich ein "neues" Gothic entstanden. Zwar sind Story und Welt nicht wirklich konkurenzfähig, jedoch mag es unterhalten und sehr oft ein richtiges Gothic-Feeling aufkommen lassen.

Arcania hätte man in der Tat namentlich so belassen sollen, denn mit Gothic hat es nichts mehr zu tun. Lächerlich Konsolenlastig, Craftig ohne mit entsprechenden Gegenstände zu interagieren, obwohl die möglich wäre usw.

Tja, der Name mag episch sein, das Produkt ist das Gegenteil.

Die Gothic Zeiten sind vorbei !!


----------



## Kankaras (11. Oktober 2010)

Auch ich habe mir nie die Hoffnung gemacht, Arcania würde
ein neues Gothic werden.

Ich habe die Demo jetzt mehrfach durch, und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

Die unsichtbaren Wände sind allerdings ein Witz. Man bleibt ständig auf jedem
Felsen hängen, weil der Held nur weiterkommt wenn er springt. Angeblich soll
das ja wegen der Gamepad-Steuerung so sein. Ein schlechter Scherz oder?
Oblivion ist ja auch ohne Wände ausgekommen. 

Die Levelgrenzen hätte man mit Gebirgen oder tiefen Schluchten besser
Kaschieren können. So wie in Gothic 2 dndr etwa.

Im großen und ganzen wollte Jowood wohl keinerlei Risiko mit dem Spiel
eingehen, weshalb es dann vielleicht auch keinerlei eigenständigen Charakter
besitzt. Eigenständiger Charakter ist allerdings Grundlage einer Serie. Nennt
man auch Wiedererkennungswert. 

Am Ausmaß der integrierten Hilfen, und noch viel schlimmer der Witz von einem
Talentsystem sieht man für wie dämlich Jowood die Käufer seiner Spiele halten
muss. Keine Attribute mehr? Was soll das.

Ich gebe dem Spiel trotz allem eine Chance, weil mir die Videos dazu gut gefallen, und weil ich mich mit viel von dem Mist, der dem Spiel die Glaubwürdigkeit der Welt nimmt abfinden kann.


----------



## TobiasHome (11. Oktober 2010)

Mit diesem Spiel ist die Gothic-Serie eindeutig tot. Wenn nicht irgendjemand sie irgendwann mal wiederbeleben will.
Denn Acania ist kein Gothic. Die bekannten Charakatere sind das einzige Spielelement, was an Gothic erinnert. Die Atmosphäre ist weg. Das Spiel werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal für 10 € kaufen.


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2010)

25 Stunden Spielzeit... Am 21.10. kommt Two Worlds 2 raus... Das macht 21-12= 9 Tage (davon 2 am WE). Pro WE Tag 6 Stunden zocken = 12. bleiben 12 Stunden. 12 Stunden in 9 Arbeitstagen macht 1,3 Stunden pro Tag.

Also um es bis 2 Worlds 2 rauskommt durchzuspielen muss ich Pro Tag 1,3 Stunden spielen solange ich am WE 6 Stunden pro Tag spiele. Ist machbar. Schön daß es so kurz ist


----------



## Dentagad (11. Oktober 2010)

schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Hmm, so ein Testurteil hatte ich befürchtet. Das, was die Gothic Serie früher ausgezeichnet hat, ist bei diesem Spiel nur noch teilweise oder auch garnicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn JoWood Gothic 4 produziert, dann müssen sie sich vorher eins Fragen: Soll es ein einsteigerfreundliches Rollenspiel mit neuen Elementen sein, oder soll es ein Gothic werden? Man kann einfach nicht erwarten, wenn man das ganze Spiel umkrempelt, dass es dann noch nach Gothic aussieht. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass eine so großartige Serie (mal von G3 abgesehen) in einem solchen "Desaster" endet. Für mich ist Risen die Weiterführung von Gothic!
> Das, was sich als "Gothic 4" bezeichnet, werde ich nicht kaufen. Vielleicht erkennt JoWood dann, wenn sich genug gegen das Produkt stellen, dass sie damit vielleicht nicht alle glücklich machen.



Testurteil befürchtet? Was hast du befürchtet? 
Lies doch mal den text. Das Spiel ist ein gutes Spiel.

 Das wichtigste schonmal vorweg: Es besitzt kaum bugs
Das ist doch schonmal die vorraussetzung.

Story ist so Naja-naja wie schon in Risen und auch Gothic. Die Gothic Story war noch nie ein megablockbuster!  Oder willst du mir erzählen das die Risen/Gothic Story mit einem Dragon Age/Masseffect mithalten kann? Das sind Welten
Das Kampfsystem war ebenso immer schon müll in Gothic. Auch in Risen hat sich nichts verändert ausser kleine verbesserungen. Da sollte man sich vielleicht mal von Action-Adventures wie God of War eine scheibe abschauen und das haben die Entwickler von Gothic4 auch gemacht. Man merkt das das Kampfsystem bei weitem schneller und flüssiger rüberkommt das es schon fast "Hacknslay" ist. Das find ich aber persönlich sehr sehr gut. Bei einem Risen 2 will ich mit sicherheit kein Kampfsystem mehr wie es in Gothic1-3 oder Risen der fall war. 

Nach dem Text hat Gothic4 mehr Gothic als Gothic3


----------



## IchbinTom (11. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ma die demo instaliert aber es geht ned, kann man da wer helfen???


----------



## bimek (11. Oktober 2010)

Arcania mag ja gut sein, aber Gothic muss eben "mehr" als gut sein..... sorry, aber nach 30min Demo hatte ich genug...

Ich warte auf Two Worlds 2 und natürlich auf Witcher 2

Gruss


----------



## Givious (11. Oktober 2010)

Das heißt das Inventar ist immer noch so wie in der Demo?!?!
Ohne irgendwelche Werte beim drüber gehen; Wie kann man denn so dumm sein
Werden die Waffen denn schon irgendwie automatisch sortiert?


----------



## schattenlord98 (11. Oktober 2010)

Dentagad schrieb:


> schattenlord98 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, so ein Testurteil hatte ich befürchtet. Das, was die Gothic Serie früher ausgezeichnet hat, ist bei diesem Spiel nur noch teilweise oder auch garnicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn JoWood Gothic 4 produziert, dann müssen sie sich vorher eins Fragen: Soll es ein einsteigerfreundliches Rollenspiel mit neuen Elementen sein, oder soll es ein Gothic werden? Man kann einfach nicht erwarten, wenn man das ganze Spiel umkrempelt, dass es dann noch nach Gothic aussieht. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass eine so großartige Serie (mal von G3 abgesehen) in einem solchen "Desaster" endet. Für mich ist Risen die Weiterführung von Gothic!
> ...


Es geht MIR persönlich auch um diese bestimmten Sachen, die in Gothic 4 eben fehlen. Deshalb "befürchtet". Dass das Spiel vielleicht kein schlechtes Spiel ist, habe ich garnicht bestritten. Nur ist es einfach nicht mehr das, was Gothic mal war, und was sicherlich viele stört, was man ja an den Reaktionen erkenne kann...
Ich habe Gothic geliebt, mit allen Ecken und Kanten.  Und die Bugs in G3 haben mich am wenigsten gestört. Vielmehr war es die Story, die so dahinplätscherte und man keine festen Anhaltspunkte hatte.

Das ist MEINE MEINUNG, ich hab nix dagegen, wenn jemand sich das neue "Gothic" kauft, nur darf man dann auch kein "Gothic" mehr erwarten...


----------



## BabaOF (11. Oktober 2010)

bimek schrieb:


> Arcania mag ja gut sein, aber Gothic muss eben "mehr" als gut sein..... sorry, aber nach 30min Demo hatte ich genug...
> 
> Ich warte auf Two Worlds 2 und natürlich auf Witcher 2
> 
> Gruss


Nichts gegen dein Kommentar, ich greif den nur mal so auf, weil viele so denken und schreiben.

Contra:
1. Gothic war nie gut egal in welchem Bereich Animation/Grafik/Quests/usw...
2. Gothic egal welcher Teil hätte auch Bugthic heissen können...
3. Gothic muss nicht mehr sein, weil es das nicht kann und zwar weil die nur planlose Fische haben die nicht programmieren können...
4. Risen war eigentlich Gothic 3.5

Plus:
1. Gothic hat trotzdem immer irgendwie spaß gemacht 
(hab 1 nie ganz zu Ende gespielt aber 2+addon mehrmals und 3 leider größte Fehlkauf den ich je gemacht hab)
2. Gothic macht einfach Stimmung deswegen zockt man es

Zur Demo: natürlich hat das Spiel stupide Quests, manchmal dumme Dialoge und Logikfehler aber die Demo hat mir insgesamt gefallen endlich wieder ein RPG in dem Stil ganz hübsch gemacht, grafisch mehr als gut und die schöne Hintergrundmusik also es kam auf jedenfall Stimmung auf und die Lust es weiter zu spielen!

lg


----------



## Tommykocher (11. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm,dann installier ich doch lieber nochmal Gothic 3,lieber mit Bugs kämpfen,hab dafür aber mein altes Skill-System,was Gothic mit ausmachte... Bei Risen sieht man eindeutig das die "Fische" es hevor gebracht haben!


----------



## BabaOF (11. Oktober 2010)

achso: lasst doch alle einfach mal diesen bekloppten Satz: Es ist nicht mehr das was es war...wenn Ihr nicht anders könnt installiert doch die alten Teile mit paar Mods und gut ist..


----------



## leckmuschel (11. Oktober 2010)

wird wohl jemand insolvent werden ^^


----------



## BabaOF (11. Oktober 2010)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> wird wohl jemand insolvent werden ^^


Ne ne so schnell geht dass nicht! Aber zu wünschen wäre es Ihnen! Also nicht den ganzen normalen Arbeitern wie z.B. Buchhaltung sondern auf der fucking Managment-Ebene!

lg


----------



## Mathdestruction (11. Oktober 2010)

Hab gerade n großes Grinsen im Gesicht 
Hab mich heute nacht um 2 Uhr per Mail bei der Amazon Tiefpreis-garantie beschwert, dass 44,99€ in Bezug auf technische Probleme und den sehr günstigen UK Preis zuviel sind. Heute morgen hatte ich ne positive Antwort und sie habens auf 38,99€ reduziert.

Finde der Preis steht dem Produkt gleich viel besser  Amazon is genial !


----------



## BabaOF (11. Oktober 2010)

Mathdestruction schrieb:


> Hab gerade n großes Grinsen im Gesicht
> Hab mich heute nacht um 2 Uhr per Mail bei der Amazon Tiefpreis-garantie beschwert, dass 44,99€ in Bezug auf technische Probleme und den sehr günstigen UK Preis zuviel sind. Heute morgen hatte ich ne positive Antwort und sie habens auf 38,99€ reduziert.
> 
> Finde der Preis steht dem Produkt gleich viel besser  Amazon is genial !


Hehe sehr feiner Zug von denen! gz

lg


----------



## ozee (11. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Eure Negativen Aspekte sind ja ein wenige "fragwürdig":
> 
> "Duchwachsene Geschichte"
> 
> ...


 Ein sehr guter Beitrag dem ich mich voll anschließen kann. Für mich ist nämlich auch einiges im Test nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. 
Es paßt für mich nicht zusammen wenn die Geschichte unter "Contra" aufgelistet wird, und am Ende steht, dass sie über weite Strecken unterhaltsam ist und die Charaktere gelungen sind. Das klingt einfach nach keinem Negativpunkt. Viel mehr als über weite Strecken unterhalten zu werden, kann ich von einem RPG kaum verlangen, weil das praktisch keines geschafft hat. -Was habe ich mich in Dragon Age, mit seiner viel gelobten Story teilweise gelangweilt. Das zog sich gegen Ende immer mehr hin wie ein alter Kaugummi. Soviel auch zur Spielzeit.

Und auch was die Sache mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad betrifft kann ich Vordack nur zustimmen.


----------



## protos123 (11. Oktober 2010)

Interessant zu sehen, wie hier diskutiert wird. Leute, ich schlage vor hier einfach noch abzuwarten. Das Spiel ist sicher nicht schlecht aber auch nicht besonders gut.

Die Community wird sicher keine Arbeit in ArcaniA stecken. Ich freue hoffe echt auf ein gutes Risen II. ArcaniA wird von mir, obwohl es zu Hause am Tisch liegt, erst in 1-2 Monaten gezockt. Jetzt steht mal G3 an der Tagesordnung. Bin schon in der Wüste und dann gehts in den verschneiten Norden  Auf 2worlds2 bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt - hier wäre eine Demo sicher auch gut gewesen.

Ein Remake von Gothic2 DNDR wäre doch ne geniale Sache, oder? Liebe PC Games wie wäre es mit einer Umfrage zu diesem Thema. Dann müßte man nur die Grafik aufpolieren.


----------



## wellenklang (11. Oktober 2010)

Mathdestruction schrieb:


> Hab gerade n großes Grinsen im Gesicht
> Hab mich heute nacht um 2 Uhr per Mail bei der Amazon Tiefpreis-garantie beschwert, dass 44,99€ in Bezug auf technische Probleme und den sehr günstigen UK Preis zuviel sind. Heute morgen hatte ich ne positive Antwort und sie habens auf 38,99€ reduziert.
> 
> Finde der Preis steht dem Produkt gleich viel besser  Amazon is genial !


  Also ich bin da etwas pissig... Alsvorbesteller sollta man doch auf die Tiefstpreisgarantie hoffen, oder täusche ich mich da?
Meine version befindet sich gerade im versand, allerdings habe ich immernoch 44,99 bezahlt. Wie frech ist das denn bitte von amazon? grrrrrr


----------



## hornboy (11. Oktober 2010)

hab ich doch von anfang an gewusst! ohne piranha bytes geht da nix!
Risen ist das neue Gothic!


----------



## Mathdestruction (11. Oktober 2010)

wellenklang schrieb:


> Also ich bin da etwas pissig... Alsvorbesteller sollta man doch auf die Tiefstpreisgarantie hoffen, oder täusche ich mich da?
> Meine version befindet sich gerade im versand, allerdings habe ich immernoch 44,99 bezahlt. Wie frech ist das denn bitte von amazon? grrrrrr


Steht bei mir in der Rechnung auch noch als 44,99, die Tiefpreisgarantie sollte aber greifen. Evtl ist das auf der Papierrechnugn dann korrekt ...


----------



## fkSchiller (11. Oktober 2010)

BabaOF schrieb:


> bimek schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Arcania mag ja gut sein, aber Gothic muss eben "mehr" als gut sein..... sorry, aber nach 30min Demo hatte ich genug...
> ...


Contra:
Punkt 1 zu Punkt 1: Gothic 1 und Gothic 2 waren damals animationsmäßig, grafikmäßig, questmäßig oder egal was TOP.
Punkt 2 zu Punkt 2: Ich verstehe es, wenn man sagt, dass G3 viele Bugs hat, aber G1 und G2?! Ich meine jedes Spiel hat hier und da mal nen kleinen Bug.
Punkt 3 zu punkt 3: ?! Pirania Bytes ist einfach nur G E N I A L.
Punkt 4 zu Punkt 4: OK, hier hast du recht.


----------



## wellenklang (11. Oktober 2010)

Hab eine eMail an Amazon geschickt, mal schauen was sie dazu sagen!

lg


----------



## ozee (11. Oktober 2010)

fkSchiller schrieb:


> Punkt 2 zu Punkt 2: Ich verstehe es, wenn man sagt, dass G3 viele Bugs hat, aber G1 und G2?! Ich meine jedes Spiel hat hier und da mal nen kleinen Bug.


  Bei Gothic 1+2 gab es schon etwas mehr als nur kleinere Bugs. Vielleicht hattest du selbst ja Glück, aber nicht wenige hatten ziemliche Probleme damit. Das läßt sich auch heute noch ganz gut in diversen Foren nachlesen. Von nervigem Stecken bleiben im Wasser, Abstürzen, Ruckelorgien bis hin zu kaputten Spielständen, Dialogproblemen usw. gab's da alles.


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2010)

fkSchiller schrieb:


> Contra:
> Punkt 1 zu Punkt 1: Gothic 1 und Gothic 2 waren damals animationsmäßig, grafikmäßig, questmäßig oder egal was TOP.
> Punkt 2 zu Punkt 2: Ich verstehe es, wenn man sagt, dass G3 viele Bugs hat, aber G1 und G2?! Ich meine jedes Spiel hat hier und da mal nen kleinen Bug.
> Punkt 3 zu punkt 3: ?! Pirania Bytes ist einfach nur G E N I A L.
> Punkt 4 zu Punkt 4: OK, hier hast du recht.



Punkt 1: Ich entsinne noch dass G1 ziemlich verbuggt rauskam.
Punkt 3: Ja Inwiefern? Kennst Du sie persönlich? Ich denke Du springst hier einfach auf den allgemeinen Zug der sagt Jowood ist böde und PB ist das unschuldige Lamm, und denkst sogar selber dass es Deine Meinung ist.

Fakt ist dass PB G1-3 programmiert hat. G1 war bei erscheinen verbuggt, G3 muss ich wohl nichts drüber sagen...

Ich bin nicht gegen PB, ich finde aber man sollte objektiv bleiben.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (11. Oktober 2010)

Endlich mal ein richtig gutes Rollenspiel. Selten hat mich ein Game so begeistert. Den großen Namen Gothic hat es auch verdient. Finde es ehrlich gesagt um Welten besser als zb. das durchschnittliche Risen


----------



## kornhill (11. Oktober 2010)

Also zur Demo und zum Test: 

Den Test fand ich gut. Was ich nicht so gut war, ich habe mich in der "Vorschau die im Magazin" gedruckt war, 2 mal gespoilert gefühlt. (1. Der Kommentar neben Rhobar auf Seite 1 des Tests, 2. Es wurde auch ein bischen gespoilert warum man denn nicht einfach Heiratet und auf der Insel bleibt. (ok das war aber abzusehen...))

Die Demo, hatte wirklich teilweise echte Lacher drin. Die Hexe im Wald, lacht ganz furchtbar grausam gut vertont (hab englisch gespielt) und verzieht dabei keine Mine. Das war ungewollt sehr lustig. 
Das die Welt in "Levels" eingeteilt ist macht finde ich SEHR VIEL Kapputt. Kein in die falsche Richtung und instant sterben mehr ist da noch der kleinere Nachteil. Die Welt verliert einfach an Seele. Viele Gebiete sind nur dafür gebaut worden die und die Quest zu machen, Gothic hatte mir eher das Gefühl gegeben, das die Entwickler eine wirklich schöne Insel stimmig gebaut hatten und da dann ihre Quests reingesetzt haben. Arcania hat man das Gefühl das es genau anders rum gemacht wurde. (wir haben hier ne Quest, jetzt brauchen wir nen Ort wo man den Machen kann....)

Das nicht reagieren der Bevölkerung auf quasi alles macht auch sehr viel Stimmung kapputt. Genau wie die Tatsache das man keine Lehrer braucht. Das hatte sehr mit der Welt verbunden. Bei Arcania hat man nicht so ein integriertes Gefühl.

Am Ende der Demo musste ich aber trotz allem Sagen das es Spass gemacht hat, und ich weiterspielen wollte. Es ist kein Gothic, aber ein solides Rollenspiel wurde von PCGames absolut treffend gesagt. 

Mir wäre dieses Spiel allemal 30€ Wert. Bei 45€ - 50€ muss ich ehrlich sagen gibt es zZ zu viele Neuerscheinungen um mich für Arcania zu entscheiden. Wenn wir gerade eine Flaute auf dem Computerspiele Markt hätten... dann ja, aber so.... zu viel zu gutes Zeugs gerade gekommen...


----------



## rowoss (11. Oktober 2010)

Das war ja klar das Das hier nur ein "Kinder"-Gothic werden würde! 
Die Rauen Zeiten sind vorbei, die echten Männer weg.
Jetzt gibs nur noch EmoTeens. -----Buärgh


----------



## BabaOF (11. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem ganzen Gedusel um Gothic war für mich schon nach Teil 3 klar und das ist Fakt wenns sein muss drücke ich jedem diese Meinung auf )

Jawood ist ein grotten Publisher sprich die Managment-Ebene, also alle Leute die entscheiden WO/WAS/WIE gemacht wird mit Spiel/Release/Geld/usw.. hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine^^

Und ganz ehrlich nix gegen die Jungs von PB aber von Programmierung haben die echt wenig Plan (nicht böse gemeint nur die SPiele sehen&laufen von den immer nur so grottig) und dass ist Objektiv gemeint, vllt. nicht alle aber die die für den Code zuständig sind damit es auf Hardware läuft und die Engine halt usw.. hoffe Ihr wisst auf was ich hinaus will!

Und ich mein Risen was soll ma dazu noch sagen, ja klar man hats durchgespielt es war ok aber naja es ist mir halt einfach wie ein Gothic 3.5 in erinnerung geblieben..,

lg


----------



## BabaOF (11. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, also ich entsinne mich, dass ich bei jedem Gothic, Bugs hatte   und nach einer Zeit die man mit Gothic und all seinen Teilen verbringt kann man schon drüber lachen  
"It's not a Bug, it's a Feature"


----------



## Mathdestruction (11. Oktober 2010)

wellenklang schrieb:


> Hab eine eMail an Amazon geschickt, mal schauen was sie dazu sagen!
> 
> lg


Hab jetze ne Bestätigungsmail bekommen, dass der Preis für die Vorbestellung reduziert wurde


----------



## Sterni06 (11. Oktober 2010)

ich habs befürchtet  . . .  äußerst schade, dass dieser große Rollenspiel Name "Gothic" sich derart entwickelt.
Ich werd es trotzdem mal anspielen und schauen wie es ist, ansonsten bleibt nurnoch das Warten auf Two Worlds II


----------



## wellenklang (11. Oktober 2010)

Mathdestruction schrieb:


> wellenklang schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab eine eMail an Amazon geschickt, mal schauen was sie dazu sagen!
> ...


   Jo! Hab ich auch! Morgen kanns dann losgehen (freu).


----------



## wolor (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Preis hat sich ja wohl schnell der Wertung  angepasst (Amazon). Zum Umfang: Ich finde 25 Stunden bei einem Spiel wie Gothic gelinde gesagt schon recht bescheiden . Kaum die Hälfte des Umfangs der Vorgänger. Ich finde es schon ein wenig komisch, wie so etwas dann auch noch die Zustimmung von einigen Leuten hier findet. Es bräuchten jetzt nicht gerade 50 Stunden sein, aber 35-40 Stunden wären für diesen 4.Teil schon angemessen gewesen.


----------



## Lurelein (11. Oktober 2010)

Wiedermal typisch Jowood. Verarsche und mittelmäßige Software. Wann geht die Firma endlich mal den Bach runter


----------



## Krampfkeks (11. Oktober 2010)

25 stunden für n gothic? lol das könnt die Demo von den bisherigen sein O_o


----------



## Puet (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Test bringt genau das auf den Punkt, was mir in der Demo sauer aufgestoßen ist, für mich ist das kein Gothic mehr und allenfalls ein Rollenspiel light.
Mein Fazit nach der Demo bleibt also bestehen: ein Kauf erfolgt erst bei einem Budgetpreis und der Reifung durch Patches.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2010)

Mag sein, dass es "nur" ein Rollenspiel light ist und dass man sich auch von den Wurzeln ein wenig entfernt hat ... dennoch gefällt mir das Gesehene bisher. Ein Hardcore-Rollenspiel war Gothic ohnehin nie, eher ein Action Adventure mit Rollenspiel-Elementen.

Wird auf jeden Fall gekauft ... aber noch nicht jetzt (erst muss ich Amnesia und The Whispered World durchzocken), im nächsten Monat könnte es dann eventuell was werden. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin auch ein paar Patches, die einige der Probleme lösen (schlechtere Performance der Vollversion im Gegensatz zur Demo).

Ich lasse mir die Freude auf Arcania nicht vermiesen ... ich erwarte kein Rollenspiel-Über-Highlight wie in alten Zeiten, aber ein gutes, unterhaltsames Spiel. Das werde ich sicher auch bekommen.


----------



## helder (11. Oktober 2010)

gamestar hat auch getestet: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/arcania-gothic-4/artikel/technik_check_arcania_gothic_4,43590,2318367.html

die sagen unter anderem "In maximalen Details und der mittlerweile weit verbreiteten Auflösung von 1920x1080 treibt Gothic 4 selbst High-End-Hardware an ihre Grenzen. Im Technik-Check schaffte es noch nicht mal ein PC mit einem 900 Euro teuren Intel Core i7 980X (3,33 GHz, sechs Rechenkerne plus Hyperthreading) und einer Radeon HD 5870 Arcania ruckelfrei auf den Monitor zu bringen. Zwar geben FPS-Tools wie Fraps stellenweise an, dass Gothic 4 mit gut 50 Bildern pro Sekunde läuft, dennoch zuckelt das Spiel merklich vor sich hin."


----------



## TCPip2k (11. Oktober 2010)

Wer's kauft ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## thonczek123 (11. Oktober 2010)

Habs mir gekauft und bin net schuld. WIN


----------



## christof1994 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Also ich finde man sollte dem ganzen nicht so kritisch gegenüber stehen. Ich hab die anderen Gothic´s alle durchgezockt und bin ein Fan der Serie. Ich war von der Demo ganz und gar nicht entäuscht. Irgendwie fühlte ich mich nach ein paar Minuten spielzeit wie in einem Gothic. Ich werdßs mir auch bestimmt kaufen, trotz des eher negativen Test.


mfg


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. Oktober 2010)

79 ist eine gute Wertung - vielleicht immer noch zu gut für ein CRPG, das nach dem Test kaum etwas besonderes/überdurchschnittliches an sich hat. Die alten Stärken sind weitgehend weg, neue kaum vorhanden. Für ein Spiel zwischendurch sicher ganz nett, aber sicher auch keine 40 € wert - nach diesem Test.


----------



## PC-Sekurity (11. Oktober 2010)

Furchtbares Spiel! Eine echte Schande für alle Vollblutfans!


----------



## crusader-2 (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man sich nicht an den Titel "Gothic" festklammert und es als separates Spiel sieht, dann ist es doch ein tolles Game.

Noch ein Tipp von mir: Spielt vor Arcania ein paar Stunden Oblivion. Dann ist man bei Arcania dem Gothic-Feeling näher  Wirklich.


----------



## dohderbert (11. Oktober 2010)

Und Risen ist besser wie Arcania, war so klar !


----------



## Arkadon (11. Oktober 2010)

Auf Gamest...ist ein Gameplay Test video von ner halben std glaube ich über Arcania.Nachdem ich das geschaut hatte war ich schon bedient^^

Kampfsystem  -billig
NebenQuest    -einfallslos-zu wenig
Char System    -billig (1 öder bildschirm um seine EP zu verteilen)
QuestHelper  ... omg 

naja usw ...

Echt traurig das sich Spiele in letzter Zeit nurnoch an anscheinend Gehirnamputierte Zombis richten für die selbst das Tutorial zu schwer ist.

In gothic 3 sagt einem ein NPC in ner quest (töte Wölfe,sie sind nördlich irgendwo in einer Höhle)
In Arcania zeigt dann halt ein schöner großer Pfeil auf der >>Minnimap<< wo genau diese höhle zu finden ist.
Muß dazu sagen das man diese Funktion abstellen kann aber trotzdem....
Warum wird denn alles so auf kinder einfach getrimmt.

Bitte Bitte Two Worlds 2 rette mich.Sonst ist weit und breit nix mehr am RPG Himmel zu sehn


----------



## Tenron1989 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss sagen die Demo an sich hat mir auch Spaß gemacht und es ist durchaus kein schlechtes Spiel.
Allerdings muss ich jeden zustimmen der sagt : "Das ist kein Gothic"
Es war ein guter Versuch die Gothicserie wieder aufblühen zu lassen und uns einfach wieder das alte Gothic-Feeling zurückzugeben, aber das bleibt Spellbound halt nich vorbehalten.

Ich persönlich möchte auch keine Erweiterung oder Versuche es durch ein paar Modifikationen noch aufzubessern.

Wenn Spellbound wirklich ein Gothic machen wollen würde ich mich eher über ein make of des ersten teils freuen.
Ich hab kein Problem damit die Story des ersten teils nochmal zu spielen.
Ich würde mich freuen den ersten teil mal mit den grafischen Möglichkeiten von heute zu sehen, mit vllt. ein paar zusätzlichen Quests, aber einfach wieder wie früher.

Oder was sagen die echten Gothic Fans?
Wollen wir wirklich einen Versuch die die story in einen 4.ten 5.ten oder vllt noch 6.ten Teil weiter auszudehnen?
Oder ist es vllt. besser die fesselnde Story der ersten teile einfach neu zu erleben?


----------



## Arkadon (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube wenn das so weiter geht und man in 50 Jahren einem zocker Gothic 3 vor die Nase setzt und sagt er soll er durchspielen,stirbt er an alterschwäche bevor er die Göttlichen Artefakte und die Feuerkelche gefunden hat^^

Is aber aber auch ärgerlich so ganz ohne questhelper wer soll denn das schaffen......xDD


----------



## Morathi (11. Oktober 2010)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte Two Worlds 2 rette mich.Sonst ist weit und breit nix mehr am RPG Himmel zu sehn


Naja, diesen Monat erscheint noch "Fallout - New Vegas" und Anfang 2011 dann "the Witcher 2". Also ganz duster ist es noch nicht. Aber ja, wenn 2w2 nix taugt, dann wirds relativ dünn...zum Glück hab ich mal wieder "Planescape: Torment" ausgegraben.


----------



## Tema (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich trauere um Gothic... und wieder geht eines der besten spiele unter...danke Jowood.


----------



## Shigaraki (11. Oktober 2010)

für die, die die rettung in tw2 sehen. das magazin XBG hat two worlds 2 getestet und ne 92-er wertung vergeben .
hier n link zur offiziellen seite
http://www.twoworlds2.com/de/348,92!-erste-topwertung-f%FCr-two-worlds-ii.html


----------



## Arkadon (11. Oktober 2010)

stimmt the witcher hab ich ganz vergessen  Fallout 3 hat mir nicht so 100% gefallen.War für mich wie Oblivion nach dem 3 Weltkrieg^^ aber gezockt hab ich es dennoch


----------



## fireblader (11. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem verbugten dritten Teil war mir der wichtigste Punkt die Bug-freiheit. Und das Spiel macht spaß und ist nicht nur ein plumper Gothik-Clon. Tolles Spiel, ich kann den kauf nur empfehlen.


----------



## TobiasHome (11. Oktober 2010)

Shigaraki schrieb:


> für die, die die rettung in tw2 sehen. das magazin XBG hat two worlds 2 getestet und ne 92-er wertung vergeben .
> hier n link zur offiziellen seite
> http://www.twoworlds2.com/de/348,92!-erste-topwertung-f%FCr-two-worlds-ii.html


Klingt ja super   
Also wenns wirklich so gut wird, dann ist der RPG-Herbst gerettet


----------



## Tilli (11. Oktober 2010)

Tema schrieb:


> Ich trauere um Gothic... und wieder geht eines der besten spiele unter...danke Jowood.


ganz genau, ich hasse jowood dafür dass sie gothic zerstört haben, piranha bytes haben etwas so grandioses, innovaties und fundamentales geschaffen, und dann kommen die jowood leute und hauen alles kaputt. es wird nie wieder ein gothic geben wie damals gothic 1, außer wenn jowood seinen fehler einsieht, seine rechte abtritt, sich als publisher raushält und deep silver den rest machen lässt. aber das schaffen die in ihrem hochmut leider nicht. die sind wie kindergartenkinder: ICH HABE RECHT ! NÖ, ICH HAB RECHT ! und die modern warfare reihe geht genau den selben weg. IN DIESEN MOMENTEN HASSE ICH EINFACH UNSER RECHTSYSTEM, UND WÜNSCHTE MIR EINEN GAMEMASTER, DER ALLES RULT MAN xDDD . naja, jetz is es raus ^^

MfG


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. Oktober 2010)

Bug - Freiheit soll das wichtigste sein ? Nun, Arcania ist nicht bugfrei. Dann ist also dein wichtigster Punkt nicht erfüllt.

Nein - der wichtigste Punkt ist sicher nicht die Bug - Freiheit. Das ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit, bei deren Vorliegen es keine Pluspunkte gibt; für (nicht nur geringe) Bugs es aber Abzüge gibt. Nein das eigentliche ist das Spiel, und da lässt Arcania eben seeeeehr viel vermissen.

Aber eines dürfte wohl unumstritten sein. Arcania ist immerhin keine Katastrophe geworden. Es dürfte sich um ein solides, zufriedenstellendes leichtes und Light - CRPG handeln. Ob das (zu Verkaufserfolgen) reicht, wenn 2 W 2 und Fallout 3: Las Vegas bald erscheinen ? Wahrscheinlich nicht...

Aber wer "trauert" dann schon um Jowood ?


----------



## zerr (11. Oktober 2010)

ich habe alle gothic teile gespielt auser g3 götterdämmerung und finde g4 nicht so schlecht ja es ist kein richtiges gothic ja es ist nicht fehler frei aber das spiel ist trotzden nich schlecht


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Oktober 2010)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Auf Gamest...ist ein Gameplay Test video von ner halben std glaube ich über Arcania.Nachdem ich das geschaut hatte war ich schon bedient^^
> 
> Kampfsystem  -billig
> NebenQuest    -einfallslos-zu wenig
> ...


Kann ich dir sagen: Profit. 
Und daran ist ja nun nichts verwerfliches. Spiele sind ein Massenmedium geworden und dementsprechend müssen sich die Entwickler eben auch an die Masse richten. Spiele, wie Dragon Age: Origins, DsA4-Drakensang etc. sind teilweise eher für Fortgeschrittene, die Wert auf Langzeitmotivation und Tiefgang legen. Aber die gibt es zu wenig, um die Kosten für so ein Spiel zu decken. Daher muss man eben Kompromisse eingehen und die Tiefgangschraube herunter drehen. Und besonders Jowood muss sich wohl anstrengen, um nicht noch mehr Verluste einzufahren.
Ein Maler kann sich eben auch keine Kunstwerke bei der Arbeit erlauben, sofern es nicht vom Kunden gewünscht ist. Er muss seine Arbeit sorgfältig und korrekt machen.
 Und ich persönlich finde, dass Spellbound eben dies mit Arcania geschafft hat. Es ist ein solides, gutes erstes RPG der Entwickler geworden. Mehr habe ich nicht erwartet, schon gar kein "echtes" Gothic.


----------



## lactosefrei (11. Oktober 2010)

Nach der Arcania-Demo und der traurigen Erkenntnis über das Ableben einer großartigen Serie, hoffe ich, dass wenigstens Risen seiner Linie treu bleibt. Es wäre doch wirklich ein Armutszeugnis, wenn Risen, nach allem was man so an Negativ-Kritik über Arcania zu lesen bekommt (...und ich bin froh darüber, dass es so viel ist...) auch dem selben traurigen Trend zum Opfer fiele und es für die scheinbar neuartige Zielgruppe von Hirn-Nutzungs-Verwigerern auf ein Minimum an Anforderung (nicht für den Rechner) heruntergebrochen wird. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich finde in Risen steckt  wesentlich mehr Gohtic als in Arcania und hoffe, dass sich das auch so schnell nicht ändert. 

Und ich gebe Tenron1989 recht, lieber die alten Gothic-Teile (nicht nur den ersten) grafisch ein wenig aufpoliert, vielleicht hier und da ein paar kleine Änderungen nach Anregung der Fangemeinde vorgenommen und man hätte weit mehr geschafft, als das, was hier als Arcania: Gothic 4 geboten wird. 


      ||
 ==||==                  R.I.P.
      ||
      ||


----------



## FGRaptor (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre fast vom Glauben abgefallen wenn gekommen wäre "Arcania ist klasse", denn schon von der Gamescom Demo konnte ich genau das erkennen: ein solides RPG, aber kein Gothic.


----------



## Hannibal89 (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenige Bugs sind also ein Argument pro Arcania??? Gehts noch, damit unterstützt ihr doch nur das Selbstverständnis der Hersteller Fehlerfreiheit als unwichtig zu betrachten. 
Ich habe zwar bisher nur die Demo gespielt, aber alleine die Tatsache, dass die Charakterentwicklung, Crafting und diese unnützen Hilfefunktionen den Gothic-Charme absolut zerstören macht das Spiel für mich schon nicht kaufenswert, dazu kommt aber noch der Streit zwischen Jowood und Piranha Bytes, den PB nun klar für sich entschieden hat. Risen kam wesentlich früher raus, obwohl alles neu entwickelt werden musste und hat trotzdem eine ordentliche Atmosphäre geschaffen, Jowood/Spellbound konnte dagegen auf eine bestehende Geschichte und ein fertig durchdachtes System zurückgreifen und liefert dann sowas verschlimmbessertes ab.


----------



## BabaOF (12. Oktober 2010)

Hannibal89 schrieb:


> Wenige Bugs sind also ein Argument pro Arcania??? Gehts noch, damit unterstützt ihr doch nur das Selbstverständnis der Hersteller Fehlerfreiheit als unwichtig zu betrachten.
> Ich habe zwar bisher nur die Demo gespielt, aber alleine die Tatsache, dass die Charakterentwicklung, Crafting und diese unnützen Hilfefunktionen den Gothic-Charme absolut zerstören macht das Spiel für mich schon nicht kaufenswert, dazu kommt aber noch der Streit zwischen Jowood und Piranha Bytes, den PB nun klar für sich entschieden hat. Risen kam wesentlich früher raus, obwohl alles neu entwickelt werden musste und hat trotzdem eine ordentliche Atmosphäre geschaffen, Jowood/Spellbound konnte dagegen auf eine bestehende Geschichte und ein fertig durchdachtes System zurückgreifen und liefert dann sowas verschlimmbessertes ab.


Aha dann hab ich wohl ein anderes Risen durchgespielt...Risen ist genau so ein Mist wie G3 okay die hatten doch kaum arbeit das zu programmieren, ich bitte dich bei Risen wurde nix neu entwickelt genau die selbe schlechte Engine und deren Anpassung auf die Hardware wie G3 nur halt mit relativ viel weniger Bugs und leicht aufgehübscht...

 Und @Rest die sagen G4 ist kinderkramm/zu einfach/ kein Gothic usw.. geht euch erschießen schon allein die Demo hat sich besser gespielt als G3 das Kampfsystem ist vllt. simpel dafür sieht es nicht mehr so bekloppt abgehackt aus es ist viel mehr aus einem Guss und die Schatten, das Licht usw.. alles schön stimmig aber klar die unsichtbaren Grenzen nerven.

Trotzdem denke ich besonders nach der Demo das es ein grund solides RPG mit wenigen Bugs und ner super Stimmung ist und für ein 30er auf jedenfall lohnt zu zocken.

lg


----------



## BigLuke (12. Oktober 2010)

> Gothic bot schon immer eine große, frei erkundbare Spielwelt, deren natürliche Grenze lediglich die Monster in den Gebieten waren, welche Ihr Held erst zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt besiegen konnte. Arcania unterteilt das Abenteuer hingegen in Levels. Diese Abschnitte der Spielwelt dürfen Sie zwar erkunden, die völlige Freiheit von früher fällt jedoch weg, da Sie den jeweils nächsten Abschnitt erst ab einem bestimmten Punkt der Handlung freischalten.



Also das hört sich für mich überhaupt nicht gut an....


----------



## dohderbert (12. Oktober 2010)

wie ich es schon damals vorgeahnt hatte.. 
0815 RPG ! Gut das JW keine Rechte mehr an G5 hat, Gott sei dank!

Arcania: Fail 4 wäre passend. Die 79% sind sogar noch zugut,
warten wir mal auf 4players Test !


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2010)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Arkadon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf Gamest...ist ein Gameplay Test video von ner halben std glaube ich über Arcania.Nachdem ich das geschaut hatte war ich schon bedient^^
> ...


Dazu zitiere ich mal einen Satz aus einem anderen Forum, der das Ganze sehr gut beschreibt:
*
"Man tut den Leuten keinen Gefallen, wenn man ihnen die Latte nur immer tiefer ansetzt, man muss sie nur ermutigen sich anzustrengen höher zu springen."*

Das ist genau der Punkt. Man liest immer, dass man ja etwas vereinfachen müsse, weil es die Masse sonst nicht spielen kann. Die Spielemagazine werten Spiele ab, weil es "nicht einsteigerfreundlich sei", oder  weil die Lernkurve zu steil sei. Das ist aber genau der falsche Ansatz. Wo soll das noch enden: Sind die Spiele irgendwann selbstablaufende Filme, bei denen man gar nichts mehr machen muss? Ab und zu eine Taste drücken? Wie weit soll die Verblödung denn noch gehen? Stattdessen sollte man die Spieler und vor allem die Entwickler ermutigen, wieder mehr auf anspruchsvolles zu setzen. Der Masse muss gezeigt werden, dass auch Anspruch oder Spiele bei denen man das Hirn einsetzen muss, Spass machen können.
Wenn wir aber zulassen, dass die Latte immer tiefer gelegt wird, dann werden wir nie wieder die Spiele bekommen, die wir uns wünschen oder erträumen. Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht nur auf Spiele, sondern auf viele Bereiche im ganzen Leben. Wir entwickeln uns immer weiter zurück, doch die meisten merken es nicht.

Hier sind in erster Linie auch die Spielemagazine gefragt, dass sie anspruchsvolles fördern. Sie stehen ja in direktem Kontakt mit Entwicklern, dass sie ihnen klar machen, dass es da draußen auch viele Leute gibt, die keine oberflächlichen Spiele wollen, sondern anspruchsvolle Spiele, die eine ordentliche Spieltiefe bieten... und keine Fast-Food...Burger....die schmecken vielleicht ein, zwei mal gut, doch von mehr bekommt man Magenschmerzen und man wünscht sich endlich wieder was richtiges zu essen..... und so ist das auch bei den Spielen.


----------



## Lord-Piranha (12. Oktober 2010)

Hannibal89 schrieb:


> ygby


das kann aber auch nicht euer Ernst sein.....
nur weil das Spiel nicht ganz so nerdig ist wie ein Dragon Age, bekommt es eine so schlechte Wertung...
Viele Kritikpunkte finde ich einfach überzogen! Habe das Dragon Age und das ist nur ein Spiel für absolute Vollnerds, welche kein RL haben, sorry aber 80h Spielzeit sagt da eigentlich schon alles xDDDD
Von der Gothic hatte ich einen durchweg positiven Eindruck, lediglich Vsync fehlte(in der Vollversion vorhanden??????????????????????)
, die Kämpfe sind zwar simpel, ja, aber das kann man auch positiv nehmen da es dadurch schön aktionreich wird!
und 25h zu wenig, naja, für otto normal Spieler eben nicht, und das Gothic is sicherlich auch nur halb so frustig, es gibt ja ein Tutorial, Sachen die Dragon Age nicht kennt, bei dem Spiel habe ich einfach das Gefühl es setzt "Nerd sein" vorraus...


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

@Lord Fisch,

sehe ich genau so. In den letzten Monaten habe ich gerade 3 Spiele durchgespielt. Mass Effect 1, 2 und Alpha Protocoll. Was hatten diese 3 Spiele gemeinsam? Sie liefen unter 40 Stunden.

Am Anfang liebte ich DAO. Nach 40+ Stunden Spielzeit langweilt es mich nur noch, da ich es über einen zu langen Zeitraum spielte. Für mich ist es einfach nicht drin (ich will es auch gar nicht) am Tag 10+ Stunden vorm PC zu hocken.

Hier beschweren sich viele dass alles einfacher wird und dass das schlecht ist. Da frage ich mich ganz ehrlich was für Egoisten hier unterwegs sind. So weit ich weiß kann man fast alle Hilfen im Spiel ausschalten - jeder kann also so spielen wie er möchte. Es gibt doch wirklich kein besseres System.

Aber Hauptsache alles schlecht machen was einem persönlich nicht so gefällt. GEnau wie in dem PC-Games Test hier. Da wird sogar kritisiert dass es unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt und das als Negativpunkt aufgeführt - hallo???


----------



## Louie (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab mir das Spiel gestern schon bei Saturn kaufen können und hab einige Stunden gespielt. Ich muss sagen bis auf die kleinen Performanceprobleme finde ich das Spiel sensationell. Außerdem kam bei mir sehr wohl ein "Gothic-Feeling" hoch nach den ersten paar Quests. Ich finde die PC-Games-Wertung lächerlich, da die negativen Aspekte die hier GANZ GROSS geschrieben werden nach meiner Meinung nur einen sehr kleinen Teil ausmachen... Wie verwöhnt kann man denn sein, dass man hier den ganzen Tag nur rummeckert, wie beschissen dieses Spiel ist. Das kann ich von vorne bis hinten nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## anjuna80 (12. Oktober 2010)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Kampfsystem -billig


Das Kampfsystem war in den anderen Gothics auch billig, oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung?



> NebenQuest -einfallslos-zu wenig


Ich spiele zufällig gerade wieder Gothic 1: Töte Lurcher am Damm, verkaufe 10 Sumpfkraut, kaufe ein verziertes Schwert beim Händler...das war definitiv einfallsreicher   



> Char System -billig (1 öder bildschirm um seine EP zu verteilen)


das war bei den anderen Gothics nicht anders.



> QuestHelper ... omg


Muss man nicht benutzen. 

Die Vorgänger werden hier von vielen besser gemacht, als sie eigentlich waren. Und ja, Gothic 1 und 3 war zum Release ein einziger Bughaufen.
Gibt hier definitiv zu viele Nörgler, freut euch doch einfach über ein gutes Rollenspiel. Oder kauft es halt nicht, wenn ihr meint, die Vorgänger stellen den heiligen Gral im Rollenspielgenre dar.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Gibt hier definitiv zu viele Nörgler, freut euch doch einfach über ein gutes Rollenspiel. Oder kauft es halt nicht, wenn ihr meint, die Vorgänger stellen den heiligen Gral im Rollenspielgenre dar.



Na gottseidank nicht nur Nörgler    Aber das muss man verstehen. Nörgeln ist cooler als etwas einfach hinzunehmen oder etwas in der öffentlichkeit nicht schlecht zu machen.    

edit: Das wiederspiegelt ausserdem die Unzufriedenheit unserer modernen Gesellschaft wider.


----------



## dohderbert (12. Oktober 2010)

Lord-Piranha schrieb:


> Hannibal89 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ygby
> ...


ist doch okay, du bist halt nunmal einer der 0815 RPG Causal Gamer, genau für Leute wie dich
hat JW SB dieses Abschaum von Arcania entwickelt, hab spass damit !


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

dohderbert schrieb:


> ist doch okay, du bist halt nunmal einer der 0815 RPG Causal Gamer, genau für Leute wie dich
> hat JW SB dieses Abschaum von Arcania entwickelt, hab spass damit !



Cool, Du hast für mich gerade den Begriff "Casual Gamer" zu einem Lob hochgewertet. 

Ich bin Casual Gamer und ich bin stolz drauf


----------



## Mathdestruction (12. Oktober 2010)

Die anderen Gothic Teile waren ja wohl auch nur gehobene Action RPGs.
G4 is halt kein gehobenes sondern ein leichtes Action RPG.

Nicht das die anderen Gothic Teile so extrem schwer waren, nachn paar Std Spielzeit hatte man n Char der fast alles umblasten konnte. Z.b in G3 konnte man mitm Mage ganze Städte auswipen und da kamen locker 40 Orks und Söldner rausgestürmt  Oookkkk, die Wildschweine waren fordernd^^


----------



## Dyson (12. Oktober 2010)

†


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die relativ schlechte Wertung des Spiels daraus resultiert, das hier ein Fanboy enttäuscht wurde.  Trademarks der alten Spiele wurden aufgegeben was für einen Gothic Fan natürlich bitter ist und verständlicherweise zu Enttäuschung führt. Aber macht das objektiv gleich nen schlechtes Spiel?

Auf mich macht das Spiel einen guten, wenn auch keinen sehr guten Eindruck. Grafik ist hübsch, die Kämpfe in den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden anspruchsvoll, die Geschichte nett erzählt. Die Spiel zeit ist mit 15-20 Stunden doch ok.. ein Spiel das wesentlich länger geht und dabei nicht wirklich erstklassig erzählt lege ich nach dieser Zeit dann doch eher wieder bei Seite weil es anfängt langweilig zu werden. Muss also kein Manko sein. Blöd ist nur, wenn es super erzählt ist, und dann einfach abbricht wie neulich bei Mafia II geschehen. An Mass Effect 1 oder 2 habe ich jeweils auch nicht länger gespielt und fühlte mich bestens unterhalten und hatte nicht das gefühl das mir zu wenig geboten wurde.


----------



## ModzBOO (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss mich meinem Vorredner anschließen. Zwar habe auch ich Gothic 1-2 geliebt und auch Gothic 3 mit allen Fanpatches gemocht, dennoch finde ich Arcania gelungen. Die Demo lief bei mir wie geschnitten Brot in höchsten Einstellungen und hat mir graphisch auch gefallen. Die Vollversion hab ich zwar bisher noch nicht gespielt, aber selbst wenn da was nicht passt, dann wird das ein Patch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Demoniveau anheben können.
Die Möglichkeit sich seine Atmosphäre selbst einzustellen und alle möglichen Questhelper zu deaktivieren finde ich richtig gut gelungen.
Das Einzige was mich an der Demoversion tatsächlich gestört hat war die KI der Gegner. Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist war die KI der anderen Gothicteile auch nicht besser. Damals war man nur froh, dass man sich mit seinem noch viel zu schwachen Helden auf Steine verziehen konnte, um die wehrlosen Gegner unfair umzuschießen und hat sich deshalb nicht über die KI beschwert.

"Gothic 4 ist nicht mehr wie das alte Gothic": Stimmt. Es ist anders und richtet sich an ein anderes Publikum. Es ist deutlich einsteigerfreundlicher geworden und mehr auf Mainstream getrimmt. Und vielleicht auch auf Leute, die nicht 8h täglich mit PC Spielen verbringen können, obwohl sie es gerne würden.
Aber diese Tatsache macht noch kein schlechtes Spiel. In einer objektiven Bewertung hätten die Änderungen innerhalb der Serie nicht eingehen dürfen. Klar ist mancher Fan enttäuscht, weil seine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden. Aber so ist das Leben und - ich wiederhole mich - dadurch ist das Spiel noch lange nicht schlecht.

Und um auch mal Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen zu dürfen:
Ich war ein riesen Fan von Duke Nukem I+II, Duke 3D war daher eine riesen Enttäuschung für mich. Wenn Duke Nukem Forever nicht wieder wie Duke I+II ist, bitte ich um eine drastische Herabwertung!
(Für diejenigen, die zu jung dafür sind: Duke I+II waren 2D sidescroller Jump'n'Runs, keine Shooter)

Änderungen innerhalb einer Serie müssen erlaubt bleiben.


----------



## borki20 (12. Oktober 2010)

dohderbert schrieb:


> ist doch okay, du bist halt nunmal einer der 0815 RPG Causal Gamer, genau für Leute wie dich
> hat JW SB dieses Abschaum von Arcania entwickelt, hab spass damit !


  Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du mit JW JoWood meinst und mit SB Spellbound, aber eins ist dir schon klar: JoWood hat mit Arcania nix zu tun. JoWood hat Risen gemacht, Spellbound Arcania.

Und mal zum 08/15 Casual Gamer: Jedem das seine, wenn du nicht zufriden bist: Nimm dir DAO und zock es paar mal durch, von mir aus kannst du dann die Gothicteile 1-3 dann auch paar mal durchspielen. Wenn du dann fertig bist ist entweder Risen 2 raus oder die ersten Gerüchte zu Gothic 5 kommen. Also have fun und nörgel nicht, das Spiel ist gut, reicht zwar nicht an die alten Gothics heran, aber das kommt noch, war schließlich das erste Gothic seitens Spellbound.


----------



## thonczek123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Was ich jetzt auch bemerke und schade finde ist das der installer nicht mehr mit so einer Musik unterlegt ist die die freude auf das Spiel verstärkt


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

borki20 schrieb:


> dohderbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist doch okay, du bist halt nunmal einer der 0815 RPG Causal Gamer, genau für Leute wie dich
> ...



Mal so ganz nebenbei, Jowood war der Publisher von Arcania, Spellbound der Entwickler. JW hatte mir Risen nichts zu tun   

Ansonsten /zustimm

Dieser Dododingsda meint er ist was besseres.


----------



## schattenlord98 (12. Oktober 2010)

borki20 schrieb:


> dohderbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist doch okay, du bist halt nunmal einer der 0815 RPG Causal Gamer, genau für Leute wie dich
> ...


Ähhm, ich glaube nicht, dass du auch nur ansatzweise weißt, was JoWood und Spellbound überhaupt für Konzerne sind...
JoWood ist der Publisher, der die Spiele veröffentlicht. Also wie ein Verlag im Buchhandel.
Spellbound ist der Entwickler. D.h. sie programmieren das Spiel.

Und jetzt nochmal langsam: JoWood UND Spellbound sind an Gothic 4 beteiligt. Mit Risen hat JoWood aber mal garnix mehr am Hut. Denn der Publisher ist hier Deep Silver und das Entwicklerstudio Piranha Bytes.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal....


----------



## ozee (12. Oktober 2010)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die relativ schlechte Wertung des Spiels daraus resultiert, das hier ein Fanboy enttäuscht wurde.


   Ich glaube dass man mit 78% einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen wollte. Nicht zu gut, nicht zu schlecht, also einfach keine Wertung, die für größere Konflikte oder Vorwürfe wie bei G3 sorgen könnte. 78% kann man mit Sicherheit vertreten, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht viel damit anfangen.


----------



## TomAdilBomb (12. Oktober 2010)

Bei manchen Kommentaren hier gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass Jowood hier "Communityarbeit" macht.


----------



## Angeldust (12. Oktober 2010)

Mittelmäßige Handlung: - 5 Punkte
Ein paar Bugs und Performanceprobleme: - 5 Punkte
Rpg-Schmalkost: -5 Punkte
Nicht mehr Open-World: -2 Punkte
Gammelkampfsystem: - 2 Punkte
Dem Hype nicht gerecht geworfen: -2 Punkte

Schon hat man ne Wertung in den hohen 70ern. Nicht schlecht aber auch eben nicht gut. Durchschnitt/Mainstream manche nennens 0815 oder Casual.

Wertung ist denke verdient.

79% ist nicht schlecht, aber eben kein Aha-Erlebnis.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Mittelmäßige Handlung: - 5 Punkte
> Ein paar Bugs und Performanceprobleme: - 5 Punkte
> Rpg-Schmalkost: -5 Punkte
> Nicht mehr Open-World: -2 Punkte
> ...



Wie war das mit "traue keiner Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast?"

Laut dem Test von PCG:

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist zu einfach (ist nur auf schwer und Gothic schwer ) - 3 Punkte

Schlechtes Inventar: - 5 Punkte
Billige Quests: - 5 Punkte

Schon wären wir in den hohen 60ern


----------



## TomAdilBomb (12. Oktober 2010)

69% von Gamestar.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

TomAdilBomb schrieb:


> 69% von Gamestar.



 

Oder anders rum.. wir waren ursrpünglich bei einer hohen 70er Wertung?

Anpassbarer Schwierigkeitsgrad: +3 Punkte
Questhelpers lassen sich an und aus schalten: +5 Punkte

Schon wären wir wieder bei über 80 Punkte...

Ihr "Hater" seid übrigens echt inkonsequent... auf der einen Seite jammert ihr rum was diese blöden Questhelper sollen, auf der anderen Seite jault ihr rum was für ein blödes Inventar das ist wo einem nicht geholfen wird...


----------



## golani79 (12. Oktober 2010)

Wann checkt ihr eigentlich mal, dass man Spiele Dragon Age etc. nicht mit Gothic vergleichen kann?
Sind zwar beide RPG´s, aber dennoch grundsätzlich verschieden ..   

Man, so viele schwachsinnige Posts wie in diesem Thema liest man ja selten ... und nein, mir gefällt Arcania auch überhaupt nicht.
Ist aber meine eigene Meinung - erinnert mich halt überhaupt nicht an Gothic und es fehlen für mich viel zu viele Kleinigkeiten, die ein Gothic so besonders gemacht haben.

Wenn jemand Spaß damit hat, soll er sich nicht aufhalten lassen.


----------



## zerr (12. Oktober 2010)

mal ne frage is es wahr dass das schmieden wegefallen ist??


----------



## lactosefrei (12. Oktober 2010)

jabb...


----------



## borki20 (12. Oktober 2010)

schattenlord98 schrieb:


> borki20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dohderbert schrieb:
> ...


   Ja sorry stand gerade aufem Schlauch tut mir Leid, mein Fehler.

Mir ist schon klar was das alles für Konzerne sind, bloß hab ich Piranha und JoWood vertauscht. Sorry.

Aber den Rest hätteste dir auc hsparen können, aber naja es gibt nunmal solche Leute die gerne einen austeilen, irgendwann kommts dann wieder


----------



## zerr (12. Oktober 2010)

lactosefrei schrieb:


> jabb...


   gothic ohne schmieden ist kein gothic für mich


----------



## Orlok (12. Oktober 2010)

Egal, mir gefällts. Auch wenn das Leveln 08/15 ist, wenn es "unnütze" Alchemietische, Ambosse und Lagerfeuer gibt, das Spiel läuft (bei mir). Das ist das Wichtigste und *lol* das Gothic-untypischste.

Aber! Die Wildschweine sind zu einfach *megalol*


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

borki20 schrieb:


> Aber den Rest hätteste dir auc hsparen können, aber naja es gibt nunmal solche Leute die gerne einen austeilen, irgendwann kommts dann wieder



Stell Dich bloß nicht auf dieselbe Stufe mit denen... das hast Du nicht nötig.


----------



## schattenlord98 (12. Oktober 2010)

borki20 schrieb:


> Ja sorry stand gerade aufem Schlauch tut mir Leid, mein Fehler.
> 
> Mir ist schon klar was das alles für Konzerne sind, bloß hab ich Piranha und JoWood vertauscht. Sorry.
> 
> Aber den Rest hätteste dir auc hsparen können, aber naja es gibt nunmal solche Leute die gerne einen austeilen, irgendwann kommts dann wieder


Ach ja, wenn man austeilt muss man auch einstecken können. Das ist halt so   
Irgentwann kommt alles mal zurück


----------



## omfgnoobs (12. Oktober 2010)

das game zockt sich mit controller viel besser und das heisst schon was


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Oktober 2010)

Der Test scheint mir inkonsistent gegenüber anderen Tests zu sein. Wurde noch beim Splinter Cell Conviction Test bzw. in der dazugehörigen Diskussion betont, dass das Spiel an sich, ohne die Betrachtung der Vorgänger oder Erwartungen bewertet würde. So schlägt dieser Test schon gleich in der Überschrift ("Kein echtes Gothic mehr?") eine ganz andere Richtung ein und schlussfolgert zusammenfassend, Acarnia sei kein richtiges Gothic und deswegen nur Durchschnitt. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (12. Oktober 2010)

@ Birdy84
Beim einen wurden sie bezahlt beim anderen nicht


----------



## JohannesMG (12. Oktober 2010)

Das ist 1. kein Gothic mehr, was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht wäre, es ist aber 2. auch kein richtiges Rollenspiel, weil es kaum motiviert und alles, wie Gamestar es beschrieb, eintönig und austauschbar wirkt. Schon das Crafting und das Charaktersystem sind lächerlich...
Eine Wertung von 65 triffts da schon eher, 79 soll ja eig empfehlenswert heißen.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

zerr schrieb:


> lactosefrei schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jabb...
> ...



Ich weiss nur daß im Handbuch steht daß man Waffen herstellen kann:


----------



## golani79 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja, im Inventar ohne nen Amboss oder sontwas verwenden zu müssen.
Genauso, wie man gebratenes Fleisch in seiner Hosentasche herstellen kann ... lächerlich ...


----------



## IndianaJoe (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin der Meinung man sollte den Namen Gothic streichen und einfach nur  
Arcania nennen. Weil der Name Gothic einfach schlecht gemacht wird vom Entwickler. Risen ist klar die bessere alternative. Schade das Gothic zu einen Diablo Klon verkommt, in 3rd Person Sicht.  Bin aber auch wie viele andere von der Hohen Bewertung von PC Games überrascht. Wenn ich richtig geschaut haben bisher die Höchste. Naja die Bewertung spricht schon ne klare Kauf Empfehlung aus. Aber kann nur davon abraten 20 Stunden Spielspaß für 50 € sry nicht für mich und dann noch so ne Wischi Waschi spiel Prinzip. Denke aber als Budget Spiel kann man dann zugreifen um einfach zu erfahren wie die Story von Gothic versaut worden ist. Man will sich ja auch mal richtig Ärgern können


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Arkadon schrieb:
> ...



Ich sage ja auch nichts anderes.  Ich gebe dir da vollkommen Recht.
Aber betrachten wir doch mal "innovative" und anspruchsvolle SPiele und deren Verkaufszahlen/Wertungen bei den Kunden. Mirrors Edge war ein herausragend gutes SPiel und ich habe es gewiss 10x durchgespielt. Allerdings floppte es, obwohl es gut bewertet wurde. Die Verkaufszahlen blieben hinter den Erwartungen zurück. 
Weiteres Beispiel: Radon Labs musste Insolvenz anmelden, weil sich ihre Spiele eben nicht so gut wie erhofft verkauft hatten, wohl weil den entweder das Setting nicht gefiel oder aber das sehr ansprungsvolle Regelwerk nicht zusagte/zu schwer zu erlernen war (reine Vermutung, aber sicherlich nicht unbegründet).

Und jetzt sieh dir Moorhuhn 3D (CoD-MW2) an. Merkst du was? Einfache Spiele ohne Tiefgang verkaufen sich viel besser.
Sicher kann man jetzt sagen, dass mein Vergleich hinkt (Apfel und Birnen, jaja), aber hier geht es mir mehr ums Prinzip. Aber im Klartext heißt das: Eine ultrarealistische Militärsimulation wird sich heutzutage niemals so gut verkaufen, wie ein CoD-MW2. 

Entwickler legen ihren Fokus vermehrt auf Konsolen, weil man dort dank der mit wenig Tasten belegten Gamepads und der schwächeren Leistung kein allzu anspruchsvolles Gameplay oder supergeile Grafik auf den Tisch legen kann. Das spart Entwicklungszeit und Hirnschmalz der Kunden, was widerum zu mehr Profit führt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Vordack scheint ja bereits ein echter Fanboy von Arcania zu sein - wieso ging das so schnell ? Anscheinend waren ja die ersten beiden Gothic - Spiele echte Reinfälle...  

Nein, ich fasse mal Arcania zusammen:
1. kein open world mehr: Folgen: weniger Entdeckung, wenig Bewegungsfreiheit, weniger Handlungsfreiheit
2. mittelmäßige Story (die Gothic - Story ist eigentlich bereits mit G 3 abgeschlossen); zugegeben, die vorigen Gothicteile haben auch nur eine mittelmäßige Story gehabt (aber originelle Ideen: Revolution, Ausbruch aus Minental, Deja Vu in frühere gebiete in Teil 2 mit dem Aspekt, dass sich das alte Gebiet verändert hat); wo bleiben diese bei Arcania ?
3. Fähigkeiten des Helden sind eingeschränkt: kein Schlafen, Schwimmen, Tauchen, Diebstahl, NSC - reaktionen mehr: Folge: Fassadenatmosphäre, kaum Interaktion mit der (natürlichen, handwerklichen, menschlichen) Umwelt: Verlust an Atmosphäre
4. mittelmäßige Quests, auch geringere Anzahl (ohnehin ggü. G 3 mit seinen mehr als 500 Quests, aber auch gegenüber allen anderen Teilen)
5. schwaches Kampfsystem (echtes Problem seit G 3, das Kampfsystem der ersten beiden Teile war als Echtzeitkampfsystem hinreichend komplex)
6. schlechtes Inventar
7. schwaches Crafting: weiterer Atmosphäreverlust
8. Bugs: sind weiterhin vorhanden, Arcania scheint nicht so bugfrei zu sein wie Risen
9. Performance: nach vielen Mitteilungen schwach trotz fehlender Highend - Grafik
10. fehlende Fraktionen: Folge: kaum Wiederspielbarkeit
11. Charaktersystem: vereinfacht, kaum folgenreich: Folge: ebf. kaum Wiederspielbarkeit vorhanden, um mal einen "anderen" Helden zu spielen (mit anderer Fertigkeitsausrichtung)

Die guten Punkte können diese erhebliche Mängelliste kaum ausgleichen:
1. weniger Bugs: eine Selbstverständlichkeit
2. viele Optionen: gut für Einsteiger, das einzige Element, was zu geringer Aufwertung führen könnte
3. Farbfassung - Wahl: schönes Gimmick, nicht mehr, zählt nur für Grafikwertung, richtet am Spielspaß nur wenig aus (nur für die absoluten Grafikfetischisten)
4. ordentliche Grafik: mit den üblichen Mängeln: Mimik, Animationen, nur DX 9
5. gute Sprachausgabe: wie immer, aber diesmal sehr unscheinbare Musik (schwächer als G 3 und vielleicht sogar Risen
6. Spieldesign der Höhlen gelungen: wie immer handgefertigt und nicht per Editor

Die 79 %  der PCG ist anhand dieser Liste eine wirklich gute Wertung für Arcania, und das sogar dann, wenn wir die ganze Gothic - Vorgeschichte und den Vergleich weglassen. Denn die meisten Mängel brechen allen  Nichtparty - CRPG das Genick (außer Punkt 1 - s. TW; TW werfe ich allerdings auch die mangelhafte NSC - Reaktionen und Diebstahl etc. vor). Aber wenn wir uns mal die PCG der letzten Zeit anschauen, sind 79 eine für die PCG, die meistens hohe Wertungen verteilt, niedrige Wertung.

Aber die GSt.  - Wertung und die kommende 4players - Wertung werden die Wertung der PCG wieder zurechtrücken.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Achso, ein Detail habe ich noch vergessen. Die Karte von Arcania soll besser sein, zumindest als die schlechte bei G 3. Aber eine Notizfunktion dürfte auch hier fehlen.


----------



## IndianaJoe (12. Oktober 2010)

@RedDragon20

jo da hast du recht. Qualität setzt sich gefühlt immer weniger durch. Ob Gothic 4 ein Verkaufsrenner wird werden wir ja bald wissen. Die Aussage von www.areagames.de hat mir auch sehr gefallen. Gemein aber Wahr 

"Gelegenheitsspieler könnten Arcania dank der ausgesprochen einsteigerfreundlichen Spielmechanik durchaus interessant finden, wäre es auf Gelegenheitsspielern-PCs nicht schlichtweg unspielbar."


----------



## hiro-protagonist (12. Oktober 2010)

Naja dafür das der PCG von mehreren Usern prognostiziert wurde, das es eh ne 86er Wertung (Aufwärts) gibt, sieht’s ja recht Bitter aus für Gothic 4. Zumal man nicht vergessen darf, das die Damen und Herren eher neurale und sachlich korrekte Tests verfassen müssen. Wärend man privat knallhart abrechnet  Könnte mir vorstellen das die Tester am liebsten weniger gegeben hätten. Naja wie auch immer, sieht nicht so gut aus. Hoffe TW2 spielt sich so gut wie es aussieht!


----------



## redcrush (12. Oktober 2010)

Ein Hoch auf den geistigen Niedergang.Wenn Spiele sich immer weiter in Richtung dieser Vereinfachungen und Oberflächlichkeiten entwickeln ,kann ich ja bald aufhören mit zocken...aber so spare ich wenigstens das Geld für immer neue Hardware...


----------



## DerDuke13 (12. Oktober 2010)

damit bleiben the witcher 2 und mass effect 3 die einzigen rollenspile auf die ich mich noch freue


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2010)

IndianaJoe schrieb:


> @RedDragon20
> 
> jo da hast du recht. Qualität setzt sich gefühlt immer weniger durch. Ob Gothic 4 ein Verkaufsrenner wird werden wir ja bald wissen. Die Aussage von www.areagames.de hat mir auch sehr gefallen. Gemein aber Wahr
> 
> "Gelegenheitsspieler könnten Arcania dank der ausgesprochen einsteigerfreundlichen Spielmechanik durchaus interessant finden, wäre es auf Gelegenheitsspielern-PCs nicht schlichtweg unspielbar."


Qualität ist nicht gleich Anspruch, muss ich dazu sagen. 
Handwerklich war auch CoD-MW2 sehr gut gelungen. Aber es fehlte eben der Inhalt und das, was einen Shooter (und andere Games) eben ausmachen sollte: Langzeitmotivation, einige Knobel-Denkaufgaben, Anspruch und Abwechslung in den Gefechten, eine nachvollziehbare, gute Story und glaubwürdige Charaktere und Wiederspielbarkeitswert (wenns auch nur gering ist. CoD hat aber GAR KEINEN Wiederspielbarkeitswert). 
All das fehlt in CoD. Qualitativ war es gut und es war gut inszeniert, mehr aber auch nicht. 

Anmerkung: Ich bezieh mich auf CoD, weils eben das Paradebeispiel für stumpfe Mainstream-Ballerei und Anspruchslosigkeit ist.


----------



## Maverico (12. Oktober 2010)

Alleine wegen der geringen Spielzeit fällt das Spiel damit für mich aus


----------



## crusader-2 (12. Oktober 2010)

So der Patch ist da  Für nächste Woche ist sogar ein 3D-Patch geplant, der Stereoskopie ermöglichen soll


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Oktober 2010)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Entwickler legen ihren Fokus vermehrt auf Konsolen, weil man dort dank der mit wenig Tasten belegten Gamepads und der schwächeren Leistung kein allzu anspruchsvolles Gameplay oder supergeile Grafik auf den Tisch legen kann. Das spart Entwicklungszeit und Hirnschmalz der Kunden, was widerum zu mehr Profit führt.


Die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Systems hat aber kaum etwas mit anspruchsvollem Gameplay zu tun. Es geht ja gar nicht malum anspruchsvolles, sondern eher um forderndes Gameplay. Denn auch ein simples Gameplay kann fordernd sein.


----------



## Zocker134 (12. Oktober 2010)

crusader-2 schrieb:


> So der Patch ist da  Für nächste Woche ist sogar ein 3D-Patch geplant, der Stereoskopie ermöglichen soll



Super, ein spiel zu früh raus hauen damit es bei keinem gut läuft. Und dann erstmal mit Patches die nervigen Bugs weg machen. Das ist doch ein wenig blöde, die sollten gleich das spiel etwas länger Testen und die größten Probleme aus der welt schaffen. Aber erstmal abkassieren ist einfacher.. Super Jowood ......


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Entwickler legen ihren Fokus vermehrt auf Konsolen, weil man dort dank der mit wenig Tasten belegten Gamepads und der schwächeren Leistung kein allzu anspruchsvolles Gameplay oder supergeile Grafik auf den Tisch legen kann. Das spart Entwicklungszeit und Hirnschmalz der Kunden, was widerum zu mehr Profit führt.
> ...


Sagen wir mal so...das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Ohne einen gewissen Anspruch werd ich auch nicht gefordert. Das lässt sich sowohl auf Spiele beziehen, als auch auf andere Aspekte im Leben, wie Arbeit etc. 

Was die Leistungsfähigkeit des Systems angeht...naja, okay. Hast Recht. Aber das bezog sich in meinem Post eher auf den technischen Aspekt eines Spiels, nicht aufs Gameplay.


----------



## Lokeus (12. Oktober 2010)

*hust* Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder steht das Geschriebene tatsächlich nicht im Einklang mit der Wertung? Spiele jetzt einige Stunden und bin keinesfalls überrascht, dass die PC Games mit ihrer Wertung mal wieder am weitesten von dem entfernt lag, wo ich angesetzt hätte.
Absolut keine Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## crusader-2 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hier der Patch zum downloaden: http://arcania.gamona.de/patches/


----------



## Bulle1337 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsche einen wunderschönen guten Abend!       



Ich sehe mir 
die Community Kommentare mehr als 5 Jahre an und habe mich nie reg. 
obwohl ich kurz davor war, doch heute kam der berühmte Tropfen der das 
Fass so richtig zum überlaufen gebracht hat!





> Contra:
> 
> 1. Gothic war nie gut egal in welchem Bereich Animation/Grafik/Quests/usw...
> 
> ...



Zu
 1.: Gothic war nie gut??? Ich glaub mein Kanarienvogel pinkelt.....! 
Für dameilige Verhältnisse war Gothic TOP und HEUTE auch noch. Habs immernoch auf meiner Festplatte und spiele es gerne. Selbstverständlich ist es 
heute gesehn; wie Animation, Grafik etc. nicht Up to Date, doch für 
dameilige Verhältnisse war es dies! Quests waren nicht gut? Quests von 
heutigen Spielen sind nicht gut! (Ja es gibt Ausnahmen, leider zu 
wenig!) Diese hatten weningstens noch Sinn und hatten das gewisse Etwas,
 was bei Arcania komplett fehlt. Legendär für mich: Lehrling bei den Meistern in Khorinis werden, das war einfach GENIAL! Selbst als man es war, gings weiter. Achja, ich höre immer: Quest annehmen hinlaufen killn, typisch Gothic halt .HÄ?!!!! Spiel ich irgendwie n anderes Gothic oder so? Gothic 1-2+Addon hatte viele Quests, die sehr verscheiden waren, DAS ist typisch Gothic! Heute werden einfach nur massig Quest reingestopft, damit man die tolle Zahl auf dem Cover des Spiels schreiben kann: "Mehr als 2500 Quests!" Davon ist n 3/4 einfallslos und bereit für den Papierkorb.



Zu 2.: Um ehrlich zu sein, ich 
gehöre wohl zu den Glücksvögeln (Heut hab ichs aber auch mit den Vögeln,
 meine Fresse.            ) denn ich hatte keine nennenswerten Bugs 
oder ähnliche Vorkommnisse. Okey, dann stand mal n Busch, Stein, Baum wie
 auch immer in der Luft, was solls, davon geht nicht die Welt unter und das Wildschwein in G3 hatte was gewisses, nennt mich bescheuert aber ich fand die Viecher Geil!       
Bugs sind für mich, die die Spielmechanik zum hängen/schrotten bringen, 
siehe G3 in der Realese Zeit: Speichern und tschüssikowski. DAS sind 
nennenswerte Bugs aber nicht solche wie oben. Dialogprobleme sind auch 
nicht schön aber gehören eher der Seltenheit an. (Meine Erfahrung!) Um auf Dein Bugthic zurückzukommen, soviele gabs nicht oder musstest Du wirklich lauthals rumfluchen, weil Du alle paar Meter im Boden festhingst oder gegen ne unsichtabre Mauer Dein Näschen zerbeult hast? Denke nicht...



Zu
 3.: Das sagt unser Pro Programmierer. Dann leg mal los und erschaffe 
mal ein Spiel. Jetzt pass mal gut auf: Ich war einige Monate in einer 
solchen Truppe als Praktikant und das ist nicht mal so nebenbei gemacht 
son Spiel. Das ist EXTREM viel Aufwand, aber was erzähl ich da, das 
weißt Du natürlich, Du Profi Progammierer, denn sonst kann ich Dein 
*hüst* Argument *hüst* im keinsten Fall nachvollziehen!!!       



Zu
 4.:[ironie on] Hmmm, muss ich wohl die Versionsnummer im Hauptmenü 
übersehen haben......            [ironie off] Anderes Spiel, gleiche 
Entwickler......na und? Ich spiel Fifa2010 von EA ja auch nicht mit Gimli, Aragorn & Co.        



Zum Demopunkt: Das spiel kam 
2001 (G1) und 2002 (G2) heraus, du kannst das doch nicht ernsthaft mit 
DoA vergleichen, das ist ein Unterschied von mehr als 8-9 JAHREN! 
Technik vergeht schnell und das ist bei einem solchen Jahresunterschied 
erheblich!



> Endlich
> mal ein richtig gutes Rollenspiel. Selten hat mich ein Game so
> begeistert. Den großen Namen Gothic hat es auch verdient. Finde es
> ehrlich gesagt um Welten besser als zb. das durchschnittliche Risen



Dann kannst Du unmöglich von dem "Gothic" reden das ich/wir(?) kenne/n. Arcania ist eine US Konsolenfassung für Kinder! Tut mir leid, ist aber so! Wo zum Teufel sind die rauen Sprüche geblieben? Was ist das bitte fürn ne Tunte als "Held", selbst ne Fleischwanze ist angsteinflößender als dieser Spinner. Ich respektiere Deine Meinung, kein Zweifel aber installier Dir bitte mal G1/G2+Addon und spiele anschließend Arcania!

Leute, was ist denn los mit Euch? Werdet Ihr von den Entwicklern irgendwie manipuliert? In all den Jahren ist mir eines aufgefallen: Das Niveau der Spiele geht drastisch Bergab und die Enduser (Kunden) lassen sich das gefallen, WARUM? Ich versteh das einfach nicht!       
Damals haben sich die Entwickler gegenseitig im Team in den Arsch getreten, denn sie MUSSTEN was gutes herausbringen damit sie sich von der Masse herausheben. Heute zählt nur noch eins: $Profit$ $Profit$ $Profit!$. Spiele werden nahezu am Laufband produziert und das kotzt mich an. Lieber warte ich länger und bekomm was vernünftiges als son Lumpen Dreck wie manch heutige Spiele, wie z.B. Arcania. (Obwohl ich ja zugeben muss, das es 3 Jahre Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat und es ist dennoch nix daraus geworden, das spricht natürlich imens für die Inkompetentheit der Entwickler aus!)

Um auf Arcania (vs.) Gothic zurückzukommen:

Es fehlt die Atmosphöre, mir kommt es so vor als würde ich Runes of Magic oder WoW spielen, es ist soooo.......einfach. QuestHelper in einem RPG? WTF?! Ist für mich das selbe wien Wallhacker in einem Ego-Shooter, es versaut die Atmosphäre...PUNKT! Es sind die kleinen Details die wichtig sind, das kann ich immer wieder
 sagen! Wenn ich in ein Haus gehe und was klaue, dann bekomme ich eins 
rübergebraten. Bei Arcania ist das ja wien Selbstbedienladen ohne zu 
Zahlen. Ich komme nachts 02:00 in die Stadt, dann will ich das die Leute
 schlafen und nicht alle auf der Straße noch arbeiten, klar freuts der 
"virtuellen Wirtschaft" aber seien wir mal ehrlich!      

Die Dialoge sind auch nicht der Höhepunkt. Kann aber auch an den kronischen Lippenerkrankungen aller NPC´s einschließlich des "Helden" liegen.           Das ist einfach nur abgelesen. Ja, dann hat man mal paar Sprüche von den alten Teilen reingebracht, das zeigt aber auch nur, das die Entwickler zu blöd sind, sich kreativ neue auszudenknen die die alten Sprüche in der Weise wiederspiegeln. Nachmachen und dann noch so fatal daneben!

Die Animationen sind ja wohl der absolute Witz. Wo sind denn bitte die Übergänge bzw. wenn es welche gibt, dann sollte der 3D-Designer die Animationen erheblich langsamer ausführen lassen.

Die KI in Arcania..........................*nasebohr* Da hätte ich lieber die Wildschweine aus G3 gehabt, die waren weningsten wirklich ne Herausforderung.       

Musikambiente: Muss ich zugeben ist ganz gut aber zu wenig "rumms" damit man sagt: WOW, einfach nur Geil!

Grafik: Ja ist gut, wenn nicht sogar ziemlich gut. Auf Max. Settings sieht die Umgebung, wie Texturen; Steine, Felsen etc. wirklich TOP aus!           . Auch die Vegetation ist gelungen. Seen und Wasserfälle sorgen für einen kurzen Stop um es zu genießen; kurz: Die Texturen/Grafik gefallen MIR ziemlich gut aber Grafik ist ja sowieso Geschmackssache.            Was jedoch das Meer angeht........ACHTUNG Augenkrebsgefahr-        
Die Schatten sind auch gut, bis auf die Tatsache, das die sich ruckelartig bewegen, keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben.
Um mal das Gimmick der US/EU Grafikänderung zu erklären: Die Grafik interessiert sich einen Scheißdreck was Ihr da macht, lediglich die Farbfassung wird geändert, sprich Kontrast, Sättigung etc. Nett aber wäre es nicht hinzugefügt worden, hätte es auch keiner vermisst!

Die Skillung: Ja OMFG.......haben die da zuviele MMORPGs gezockt oder was war da los? Wo ist mein Lieblingslehrer den ich auf die Nerven gehen kann? Es kamen Dialoge zum Einsatz wenn Du trainiert hast, all das ist weg und das wegen einem 08/15 Skillbaum alá MMORPG? Na danke! Ich sag nur Harad der Schmied, mehr nicht, jeder Gothic Veteran weiß worauf ich hinaus will....!

Fazit: Um es mal kurz und schmerzlos zu sagen, Arcania (Gothic) ist ein reinfall und hat den Titel Gothic *DEFINITIV NICHT* verdient! Greift lieber zu Risen (Nein bin kein PB Fanboy oder sonst was, nur sehe ich den Tatsachen ins Auge!) denn dort begibt man sich wieder BTTR (Back to the Roots) und das in richtiger Manier! Arcania hat SEHR VIEL Potenzial, doch durch die Entwickler wurde daraus ein FLOP!

So, dann beißt Euch mal Eure schönen Zähnchen an meinen Beitrag aus.       

Bulle


----------



## wind1945 (12. Oktober 2010)

Meine Ansicht von dem Verlauf der Gothic-Serie...

Gothic 1 -> Gothic 2 -> Gothic 2 Die Nacht des Raben -> Risen

Gothic 3 besitze ich auch aber als echten Gothic Nachfolger kann man das nicht bezeichnen. Bei Arcania habe ich nicht mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir es zu kaufen. Ein Blick in die SP-Demo genügte mir, um mir klar zu machen, dass die Gothicsaga nur durch RISEN fortgeführt wird.

Demnach Gothic ist tot es lebe Risen !

MfG Wind


----------



## IndianaJoe (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das sie ihre Wertung ändern werden. Haben Sie glaube ich noch nie. Hier hat das Spiel sogar noch besser abgeschnitten. Wohl doch nicht die einzigen mit einer hohen Wertung.

http://www.krawall.de/web/Arcania_-_Gothic_4/review/id,56251/


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Vordack scheint ja bereits ein echter Fanboy von Arcania zu sein - wieso ging das so schnell ?



LOL

Nehe, ich bin kein Fanboy von Arcania obwohl ich sagen muss dass ich es bis jetzt gut finde. Ich hab jetzt die Missionen im Anfangsdorf fertig gemacht und fange Morgen mit der "Hauptstory" an. 

Ich bin nur nicht angepisst das PB nicht mitspielt und sehe keinen Drang Arcania krampfhaft schlecht zu machen. Das Verhalten hier ist sowas von infantil...

Mein Urteil bis jetzt: 
Die Grafik finde ich stimmig, die Quests sind typische töte die Viecher, sammle das, halt normale Gothic Quests, ich spiele auf Schwer und habe schon ein paar mal ins Gras beissen müssen (blöde Goblins), ich komme mit dem Inventar gut zurecht und habe nur die Spielhilfen an die ich Sinnvoll finde (Minimap an, Questmarkierungen aus).

Ich frage mich gerade ob Gothic ne offene Spielwelt hatte... ich habe bis jetzt nicht das Gefühl hier irgendie eingeengt zu sein, aber vielleicht ändert sich dass ja noch^^ Leistungstechnisch läuft es bei mir mit max. flüssig mit 1950x1080, aber das sollte es auch bei meinem System (460, X4, 4GB).

Die einzige Frage die für mich übrig bleibt ist ob G4 es schafft mich 20 Stunden lang zu motivieren. Bis jetzt kann ich es mir gut vorstellen, wobei ich ja eigentlich "nur" die Demogegend kenne (Die ersten 2 Stunden des Spiels die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe sind im Endeffekt ne leicht abgeänderte Fassung der Demo)


----------



## BlackDynamite (12. Oktober 2010)

@Bulle1337 100% /sign


----------



## P4T5CH (12. Oktober 2010)

Definitiv kein Gothic mehr da kommt mir eher noch risen wie gothic vor^^, aber als alleinstehendes spiel wäre dies viel besser gelungen wenn man noch ein bischen mehr zeit in der entwicklung investiert hätte....außerdem fehlt mir die Mimik bei den Charakteren  , wenn diese noch mit der Vertonung übereinstimmen würde dann könnten das bei mir um die 85 % werden. Doch leider ist dies definitiv kein würdiger Gothic Nachfolger.


----------



## GothicIstGeil (12. Oktober 2010)

Sie hätten Den Namen bei "Arcania: A gothic Tail" lassen sollen, da es ja nur die Geschichte weitererzählt, aber ansonsten nichts mit Gothic zu tun hat. Meiner meinung nach ist Arcania kein schlechtes Spiel, aber es ist ein schlechtes Gothic. Naja, spiel ich eben zum 10. Mal Gothic 2 durch.


----------



## P4T5CH (12. Oktober 2010)

Achso ja fasst hätte ich was vergessen die Grafik finde ich sehr gelungen^^


----------



## Arsat (13. Oktober 2010)

79 % Langsam könnte man echt glauben man kann Wertungen bei Pc Games kaufen. Wollt ihr es wie bei Gothic 3 machen und dann nach 2 Jahren euch bei den Spielern wieder entschuldigen, daß ihr es zu hoch bewertet habt ?

Der Test bei Gamona ist deutlich zu tief aber für Gothicspieler viel realistischer.

25 Spielstunden für ein Rollenspiel wo Gothic draufsteht und dann 79 %..... ? Ehrlich ?

Ganz ehrlich dem Redaktuer sollte man sofort kündigen. Fristlos.


----------



## leckmuschel (13. Oktober 2010)

Arsat schrieb:


> 79 % Langsam könnte man echt glauben man kann Wertungen bei Pc Games kaufen. Wollt ihr es wie bei Gothic 3 machen und dann nach 2 Jahren euch bei den Spielern wieder entschuldigen, daß ihr es zu hoch bewertet habt ?
> 
> Der Test bei Gamona ist deutlich zu tief aber für Gothicspieler viel realistischer.
> 
> ...



hast du das game denn selber gespielt ?
geschmäcker sind verschieden, darüber lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.
mag sein, dass der test hier kurz aufgefallen ist, aber ausführlich wirds wohl im heft stehen.


----------



## Batze (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie kann man überhaupt davon ausgehen das ein Game, so gut es für einige Leute ist, egal wie es jetzt ist, besser oder noch besser wird als das was mal war.

Andere Leute , anderes Game.

Utopisch.

Und mal ehrlich, schlecht ist es doch nicht.

Ok, es fehlen die fetten Bugs, ist das so schlimm.   

Das machen eventuell auch die 1000 Spielstunden aus, immer wieder neu zu laden.   

Ist es das was euch fehlt?

Hihi


----------



## toni-v (13. Oktober 2010)

BabaOF schrieb:


> Hannibal89 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenige Bugs sind also ein Argument pro Arcania??? Gehts noch, damit unterstützt ihr doch nur das Selbstverständnis der Hersteller Fehlerfreiheit als unwichtig zu betrachten.
> ...


   ich glaub, dein avatar passt ganz gut zu deinem character (von wegen "...geht euch erschießen" wenn jemand nich deiner meinung is - boah was für´n unausgegorener schwachsinn.  ( 

und was dein geheule zur gothic-serie und zu risen angeht, scheint mir mehr angelesen als selbst erfahren zu sein. risen is eben kein abklatsch von g3, sondern hat ne völlig eigenständige story und spielwelt mit mehreren lösungswegen und fraktionen. den inhalt von rpg´s nach der grafik-engine zu beurteilen (die heute sowieso meist lizensiert von andern eingesetzt wird) zeugt nur von schwachmatenhirn - sorry.

@all:
das gemöhre über das angeblich so verbuggte g3 hängt mir schon lange zum hals raus und wird durch ständiges wiederholen nich richtiger: nach dem 2. patch ließ sich das game absolut glatt runterspielen (auch wenn ich immer noch auf wölfe und wildschweine aufpassen musste). dafür hab ich im ersten durchgang über 90 stunden gebraucht - keine 25 wie bei arcania!! auch das erste gothic war bugbehaftet, allerdings auch nur anfangs und nur bei bestimmten grafikkarten. gothic 2 lief zumind. bei mir von anfang an sauber. also was die angeblich bugbehaftete gothic-serie angeht - is wohl mehr getrommel als von fakten untermauert.

btt:
arcania is - wie jetzt allenthalben, nich nur hier, zu lesen - ein durchschnittliches rpg mit wenig anspruch an den spieler und wenig tiefgang in der story. dass es kein gothic is, wissen wir schon länger und muss nich mehr kommentiert werden. ich find den test von pcg völlig ok - die wertung is gemessen am redaktionellen teil vll. n büschn hoch.


----------



## Batze (13. Oktober 2010)

toni-v schrieb:


> @all:
> das gemöhre über das angeblich so verbuggte g3 hängt mir schon lange zum hals raus und wird durch ständiges wiederholen nich richtiger: nach dem 2. patch ließ sich das game absolut glatt runterspielen.


 GZ 


Gz zu deinem Spielerlebniss nach dem 2 Patch das Game einigermaßen geniesen zu können.
Toll.

Das aber die meisten Spieler die sich das Vollprodukt gekauft haben nicht so ganz happy waren wie du, weil es eben keinen 2 patch gab am Kaufday scheint dir wohl egal.

Sehr sehr viele schauten nämlich in die Röhre, im warsten sinne des Wortes.

Mach G3 nicht besser bitte als es war. Es war am Kaufday schlecht, unspielbar. Basta. Das ist Faktum.

Gut, besser wurde es nur sehr sehr viel später.

Ein Game das nach den 2 Patch erst spielbar ist muss man nicht noch im nachhinein hochpushen. Sowas ist einfach schlecht.

Und ein Game das erst richtig nach patches der Community gut wird ist noch schlechter.

Dazu kann man nur sagen, tolle Community, miserables Studio, sei froh das G4 eine andere Hand bekommen hat.


----------



## protos123 (13. Oktober 2010)

Auch sehr interessant ...

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/arcania-gothic-4/wertung/43590.html

Spielspass 69%

PC Games gab 79%

ligrü


----------



## asoo (13. Oktober 2010)

Arsat schrieb:


> 79 % Langsam könnte man echt glauben man kann Wertungen bei Pc Games kaufen. Wollt ihr es wie bei Gothic 3 machen und dann nach 2 Jahren euch bei den Spielern wieder entschuldigen, daß ihr es zu hoch bewertet habt ?
> 
> Der Test bei Gamona ist deutlich zu tief aber für Gothicspieler viel realistischer.
> 
> ...


weiß echt nicht was ihr habt 25h sind doch reichlich länger fesselt mich singelplayer sowieso nicht!!!
Ich habs lieber kurz und knackig   

mfg


----------



## zarderaque (13. Oktober 2010)

Alle sagen hier ständig G4 würde ruckeln also ich Spiele mit den höchsten Einstellungen. nur schatten und SSAO auf mittel Butterweich. Phenom 9950@2.87GHz, Gtx260/216,4 GB RAM. Das einzigste was ruckelt ist die PC-Games Seite  

Grüße!


----------



## Vordack (13. Oktober 2010)

zarderaque schrieb:


> Alle sagen hier ständig G4 würde ruckeln also ich Spiele mit den höchsten Einstellungen. nur schatten und SSAO auf mittel Butterweich. Phenom 9950@2.87GHz, Gtx260/216,4 GB RAM. Das einzigste was ruckelt ist die PC-Games Seite
> 
> Grüße!



Hast Du den Patch schon drauf?


----------



## CrazyClash (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wohne wenige Kilometer vom Entwickler "Spellbound" entfernt und hätte gute Lust denen das Spiel in den Hof zu werfen. Hab gestern extra meinen PC auf Windows 7 - 64 Bit umgestellt (wollte ich schon länger tun), danach das Spiel drauf und ... und ... und ... installieren? Hallo? noch jemand da? nach geschätzten 2 1/2 Tassen Kaffee begann dann auch schon die Installation... mehr im Hintergrund als mit einem schön fortlaufenden Balken im Vordergrund, wie es sein sollte. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele da schon abgebrochen haben. "Naja was solls" dacht ich mir wenn mich das Spiel am Ende entschädigt, kein Problem....da wartet man auch mal gerne etwas länger. So Installation beendet. Los gehts, nach dem Hammer Intro (sorry liebe Drehbuchautorenentwickler, war das eine Praktikantenarbeit oder hat man da nen Aufsatz aus ner 4rten Klasse genommen??? => geht gar nicht, null Tiefgang, null Emotionen, null Motivation das Spiel überhaupt zu beginnen) gings im Traum meines namelosen Recken zur Sache, jede Menge Skellete die es zu erlegen gilt. Man kommt sich ein wenig vor wie SuperSonic auf der Flucht vor...nur net ganz so bunt und ohne goldene Ringe die man einsammeln muss! Und maaan, wie das ruckelt...kaum aus zu halten! Keine Ahnung aber hatten die Entwickler das Spiel für Windows 12 entwickelt welches vielleicht in 5 Jahren rauskommt? Mein Rechner ist echt en Guter, aber es läuft nicht flüssig, oder sollen die Animationen so grobmotorisch ablaufen? Mittlerweile muss man sich das bei dem Spiel ja echt fragen.
So nun am Ende meiner frustgeballten Rezession möchte ich noch allen Käufern dieses Spiels mein Beileid aussprechen. der Begriff "Trauerspiel"  ist hier dem ganzen auf den Leib geschneidert!  Vielleicht können meine "Nachbarn" (Spellbound) ja mal auf Windows 7 runterpatchen!?*fg, oder lassen sich was einfallen das, das Game auch bei relativ zeitgemäßen Rechnern läuft! Viel Glück dabei,...werde jedenfalls so lange die Finger von diesem Game lassen...


----------



## Egersdorfer (13. Oktober 2010)

CrazyClash schrieb:


> Also ich wohne wenige Kilometer vom Entwickler "Spellbound" entfernt und hätte gute Lust denen das Spiel in den Hof zu werfen. Hab gestern extra meinen PC auf Windows 7 - 64 Bit umgestellt (wollte ich schon länger tun), danach das Spiel drauf und ... und ... und ... installieren? Hallo? noch jemand da? nach geschätzten 2 1/2 Tassen Kaffee begann dann auch schon die Installation... mehr im Hintergrund als mit einem schön fortlaufenden Balken im Vordergrund, wie es sein sollte. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele da schon abgebrochen haben. "Naja was solls" dacht ich mir wenn mich das Spiel am Ende entschädigt, kein Problem....da wartet man auch mal gerne etwas länger. So Installation beendet. Los gehts, nach dem Hammer Intro (sorry liebe Drehbuchautorenentwickler, war das eine Praktikantenarbeit oder hat man da nen Aufsatz aus ner 4rten Klasse genommen??? => geht gar nicht, null Tiefgang, null Emotionen, null Motivation das Spiel überhaupt zu beginnen) gings im Traum meines namelosen Recken zur Sache, jede Menge Skellete die es zu erlegen gilt. Man kommt sich ein wenig vor wie SuperSonic auf der Flucht vor...nur net ganz so bunt und ohne goldene Ringe die man einsammeln muss! Und maaan, wie das ruckelt...kaum aus zu halten! Keine Ahnung aber hatten die Entwickler das Spiel für Windows 12 entwickelt welches vielleicht in 5 Jahren rauskommt? Mein Rechner ist echt en Guter, aber es läuft nicht flüssig, oder sollen die Animationen so grobmotorisch ablaufen? Mittlerweile muss man sich das bei dem Spiel ja echt fragen.
> So nun am Ende meiner frustgeballten Rezession möchte ich noch allen Käufern dieses Spiels mein Beileid aussprechen. der Begriff "Trauerspiel"  ist hier dem ganzen auf den Leib geschneidert!  Vielleicht können meine "Nachbarn" (Spellbound) ja mal auf Windows 7 runterpatchen!?*fg, oder lassen sich was einfallen das, das Game auch bei relativ zeitgemäßen Rechnern läuft! Viel Glück dabei,...werde jedenfalls so lange die Finger von diesem Game lassen...



Nichts für Ungut, aber ein Spiel vom Publisher Jowood zu kaufen, von dem nich kein dritter bis vierter Communitypatch 'raus ist, der die gröbsten Schnitzer beseitigt, ist m.E. fahrlässig.

Allein wegen der Demo war das schon vorhersehbar, dass das Spiel nichts wird. Sorry, aber da hält sich mein Mitleid doch in Grenzen. Vergleichbar mit demjenigen, der mehrmals auf die heiße Herdplatte langt und sich beschwert, sie sei heiß..


----------



## CrazyClash (13. Oktober 2010)

Hatte bisher nicht all zu viele "Jowood" Games gespielt, bis auf Gothic 3 und dann kam die Geschichte mit der Spaltung Jowood geht gen Arcania: Gothic 4 und Piranha Bytes macht eben Risen, ich dachte das könnte funktionieren...dem wahr wohl nicht so...von dem her habe ich noch nicht all zu viele Herdplatten angefasst! Mir ist es auch egal ob es noch im "Gothic-Standard" ist oder nicht, hauptsache es ist spannend und interessant, mehr erwarte ich nicht. Freu mich nun halt auf Two Worlds II und hoffe das die es besser machen!


----------



## WeberSebastian (13. Oktober 2010)

Arsat schrieb:


> 79 % Langsam könnte man echt glauben man kann Wertungen bei Pc Games kaufen. Wollt ihr es wie bei Gothic 3 machen und dann nach 2 Jahren euch bei den Spielern wieder entschuldigen, daß ihr es zu hoch bewertet habt ?
> 
> Der Test bei Gamona ist deutlich zu tief aber für Gothicspieler viel realistischer.
> 
> ...


Überaus konstruktiv, vielen Dank.


----------



## Angeldust (13. Oktober 2010)

Also keine Ahnung was alle haben. Es steht nur Gpthic drauf und es ist nicht drinnen. Das war bekannt. Es ist ein grundsolides (wenn auch recht simples) RPG, eben guter Durchschnitt. 

Habe nun 4 Stunden auf schwer gespielt und finden den Schwierigekeitsgrad ok. Grafik läuft prima auf vollen Details (phenom IIx4 965, HD 5870, 6GB DDR 3 Ram).

Es unterhält sicher mehr als das Spiel gegen die Kasachen gestern und finde die 79% gut getroffen. Alles was darunter liegt kommt sicherlich von zu Recht gefrusteten G2-Spielern (habs selber gespielt, aber nur ein Mal).

Ist halt nen 7xer Spiel. Solide aber mehr auch nicht. Habs mir für 35 Euro gekauft und werds sicher durchspielen. Solide angelegtes Geld.

So und nun weiter mimimi und QQ von den ganzen "Gothic ist tot"-Weltuntergangsverkündern 

P.s. NIx Casual hier... ich spiele quasi alle brauchbaren RPGs seit MItte der 90er


----------



## Yooschi (13. Oktober 2010)

Arsat schrieb:


> 79 % Langsam könnte man echt glauben man kann Wertungen bei Pc Games kaufen. Wollt ihr es wie bei Gothic 3 machen und dann nach 2 Jahren euch bei den Spielern wieder entschuldigen, daß ihr es zu hoch bewertet habt ?
> 
> Der Test bei Gamona ist deutlich zu tief aber für Gothicspieler viel realistischer.
> 
> ...


wenns dir nicht passt dann les halt den test nicht


----------



## Vordack (13. Oktober 2010)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Habe nun 4 Stunden auf schwer gespielt und finden den Schwierigekeitsgrad ok. Grafik läuft prima auf vollen Details (phenom IIx4 965, HD 5870, 6GB DDR 3 Ram).
> 
> P.s. NIx Casual hier... ich spiele quasi alle brauchbaren RPGs seit MItte der 90er



Bei Deinem System doch kein Wunder  Bei mir läufts auch flüssig, nur eben mit einem ähnlichen System... DAS kann man nicht als Standard voraussetzen.

Zu Deinem P.S. Hey, ich doch auch! Sogar seit Ende der 80er! Trotzdem hat mich dieser Thread gelehrt dass ich lieber ein Casual Gamer bin als mich mit Schwachmaten gleichzustellen


----------



## anjuna80 (13. Oktober 2010)

WeberSebastian schrieb:


> Arsat schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 79 % Langsam könnte man echt glauben man kann Wertungen bei Pc Games kaufen. Wollt ihr es wie bei Gothic 3 machen und dann nach 2 Jahren euch bei den Spielern wieder entschuldigen, daß ihr es zu hoch bewertet habt ?
> ...


Es gab aber durchaus konstruktive Kritiken, und darauf wird leider nicht eingegangen. Wenn ich einen Test schreiben würde und andere User bringen nachvollziehbare Argumente, auch eine andere Sichtweise auf das Spiel haben zu können (z.B. Stickwort "Wurde das Spiel als Gothic bewertet oder objekiv als eigenständiges Rollenspiel"), würde ich doch versuchen, meinen Standpunkt nochmals näher zu erläutern. 
Ich verstehe wenn ihr keine oder wenig Zeit habt, aber wenn, dann antwortet bitte auf gute Posts und nicht auf so einen Schmarrn wie oben.


----------



## Tommykocher (13. Oktober 2010)

So,hab den Ranz eben zu Saturn zurück gebracht und nach "ein wenig" Theater mein Geld zurück bekommen! Das ist kein Spiel,das ist ein Zustand! Die Fauna,ging beim näher ran gehn in der Demo schon weg...lol Wie lange ist die jetzt draussen?? Und es ist nichts passiert! Die KI hat ihren Namen nicht verdient,man kann unbehelligt klauen und wenn Monster in ein Haus (wie bei mir Blutfliegen) kommen, bleiben die NPC´s ganz unbeteiligt im Bettchen liegen... Nach 90 min war mein "Spielspass" zuende. Leute,spart euch das Geld,oder werft es direkt in den Gulli oder so. Morgen kommt MoH raus,da hat man definitiv mehr von seinem Geld!


----------



## WeberSebastian (13. Oktober 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> WeberSebastian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Arsat schrieb:
> ...


Das ist tatsächlich ein Zeitproblem. Ich lese zwar die Kommentare mit, aber wenn ich bei >100 Comments jedem antworten wollte, dann würden meine Artikel fürs Heft leider nicht fertig.

Ich lese alles und nehme es zur Kenntnis, keine Angst. Jedoch nerven mich Kommentare der Kategorie "Ihr seid gekauft" oder "Feuert den Kerl" einfach, deshalb schieße ich da nun mal dagegen, vor allem weil so eine kurze Bemerkung wie die oben innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden fertig ist.

Das nur zur Erklärung.


----------



## Vordack (13. Oktober 2010)

Tommykocher schrieb:


> So,hab den Ranz eben zu Saturn zurück gebracht und nach "ein wenig" Theater mein Geld zurück bekommen! Das ist kein Spiel,das ist ein Zustand! Die Fauna,ging beim näher ran gehn in der Demo schon weg...lol Wie lange ist die jetzt draussen?? Und es ist nichts passiert! Die KI hat ihren Namen nicht verdient,man kann unbehelligt klauen und wenn Monster in ein Haus (wie bei mir Blutfliegen) kommen, bleiben die NPC´s ganz unbeteiligt im Bettchen liegen... Nach 90 min war mein "Spielspass" zuende. Leute,spart euch das Geld,oder werft es direkt in den Gulli oder so. Morgen kommt MoH raus,da hat man definitiv mehr von seinem Geld!



In den Settings gibt es eine Einstellung, sinngemäß: Fauna in der Nähe des Helden ausblenden... was passiert wohl wenn man den Haken raus nimmt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sollte Jowood ein Dankesschreiben an die PC Games richten. Die Redaktion hier war nämlich noch sehr sehr gnädig.
Bei Eurogamer Italy gabs z.b. nur 5/10, bei Gamona 46, Gamestar 69


----------



## Vordack (13. Oktober 2010)

WeberSebastian schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > WeberSebastian schrieb:
> ...



Nur jemand der so beschränkt ist sich zu so einem Kommentar hinzureißen zu lassen er kapiert Deinen Sarkasmus nicht sondern denkt Du bedankst Dich ehrlich


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Oktober 2010)

Tommykocher schrieb:


> Morgen kommt MoH raus,da hat man definitiv mehr von seinem Geld!


 Die vier Stunden Dauergeballer im Einzelspieler sind ganz sich nicht mehr wert!


----------



## Tommykocher (13. Oktober 2010)

@Vordack
Vegitationsausblendung.jaja.. Ich werde es wohl nicht mehr erfahren was dann passiert,da ich es zurück gebracht habe...Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil^^! Das setzten des Häkchens befreit dann auch von allen anderen Unstimmigkeiten. Dir scheit es zu gefallen... Diese Meinung billige ich dir durchaus zu,kein Thema, nur lass mir meineMeinung! Die ist nun Mal das es Ranz ist!
@ Shadow_Man

Der Gamonawertung würde ich durchaus zustimmen.


----------



## Funeralforafriend (13. Oktober 2010)

Schade wegen der Gothic Reihe. Naja es ist doch eh schon überall so, alle Geschichten wurden irgendwann irgendwo bei einem Spiel schon erzählt, nix mehr neues, die Konzerne und der Rest der Welt nehmen nur noch ne alte Geschichte, möbeln sie mit neuer Grafik auf sodass man alle 6 Monate nen neuen Pc oder Grafikkarten oder was weis ich kaufen muss um zu zocken. Die alten Spielefreaks wie ich (so 1980er Baujahre) kennen noch eine gute Story und cool mal was neues, aber heute für die Kids und Teenager, hauptsache geile Grafik Story ist eh nicht so witzig leider sieht man den Trend immer öfters. Viel Versprochen nix gehalten. Schade aber anscheinen ein neues Zeitalter den wenn das so weiter geht werd ich nicht mehr viele Spiele spieln. (Assasins Creed1 cool, 2 flopp, 3 kauf ich mir gar nicht, Command& conquer 1+2+3+4 cool und zwar immer wieder is gleiche aber das liebt man, und das neue pffffffffffff, Gothic 1+2 geil, 3 eher nicht, 4 anscheinend pfffffffff, das kann ich ewig so weiter machen...) naja schade nur mehr schade. 
Heute wichtig: Grafik Geil! Super, und echt realistisch,
Story: Neeeeeeee

Das ist meine Meinung wer einwände hat na bitte, ich lach nur und sage, "Kauft es euch ruhig ich les lieber ein buch oder spiel die Alten coolen spiele, die noch ein wenig mehr drauf haben als die von heute" Danke und Adios!


----------



## Vordack (13. Oktober 2010)

Tommykocher schrieb:


> @Vordack
> Vegitationsausblendung.jaja.. Ich werde es wohl nicht mehr erfahren was dann passiert,da ich es zurück gebracht habe...Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil^^! Das setzten des Häkchens befreit dann auch von allen anderen Unstimmigkeiten. Dir scheit es zu gefallen... Diese Meinung billige ich dir durchaus zu,kein Thema, nur lass mir meineMeinung! Die ist nun Mal das es Ranz ist!



Ich habe Dich nicht aufgefordert es auszuprobierem sondern nur theoretisch darüber nachzudenken sofern du dazu fähig bist. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Ich habe nirgens geschrieben dass das Häkchen der Allesretter ist. Es war nur ein schönes Beispiel mit was für einer vorgefertigten Meinung ihr an das Spiel herangeht - nicht mal das Optionsmneu anschauen sondern das Speil gleich verdammen


----------



## Nikon23 (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja bei allem bis 79% kann ich zähneknirschend mitziehen. Jedoch ist sicherlich auch Herrn Weber aufgefallen, dass alle positiven Aspekte wenig mit dem eigentlichen Gameplay zu tun haben, sondern eher Komfort (man muss keine Karten mehr kaufen z.B.) und Grafik sind. Aber alle negativen Aspekte direkten Einfluss auf das Gameplay+Ambiente+Glaubwürdigkeit der Welt haben. Mal ehrlich jeder Bürger wirft mir entgegen "Verdammter Krieg" ... wo? Selbst die tot an der Wand lehnenden Orks aus G3 hatten mehr Glaubwürdigkeit.
Ich hätte gerne gesehen, dass dieses Spiel als Rollenspiel abgestraft wird mit 65-70%, denn mehr als nette Grafik (die nebenbei gesagt dafür sorgt, dass ohne Performance Patch dieses Spiel quasi unspielbar ist) hat dieses Spiel leider nicht zu bieten. Für den Hack&Slay Konsolenmarkt sehr gut geeignet, aber nunmal nicht für den PC. Schade.


----------



## rdreier (13. Oktober 2010)

Gothic oder nicht Gothic, das ist hier (nicht) die Frage...

Mir ist es eigentlich Latte, ob es ein richtiges Gothic werden sollte oder nicht. Jeder Klassiker hat immer Verbesserungspotenzial - wenn man den Hebel am richtigen Ort ansetzt. Über einige Vereinfachungen bin ich ja froh. Skillpunkte sofort verteilen z.Bsp. 
Aber was mich sehr enttäuscht ist mangelnder Tiefgang. Ich verspüre keine Lust, die Gebiete nach versteckten Gegenständen zu durchforsten oder neue NPC's zu finden. Selbst über neue, bessere Ausrüstung kann ich mich wenig freuen...
weil ich schlichtweg nicht weiss, wozu. Es bleibt immer eine Leere zurück.
Ich bin kein Grafikfanatiker und mir ist die Handlung eigentlich das Wichtigste, dass ein Spiel dieser Art bieten muss. Und dazu gehört Humor (auch sarkastisch, falls passend), Überraschungen und eine Spielwelt, die glaubwürdig ist. 

Mir wäre es lieber, das Game hätte 79% Wertung wegen Super Handlung und Atmosphäre erhalten mit gewaltigem Abzug wegen einer mässigen Grafik - 
anstelle  79% Wertung zu erhalten wegen guter (aber leider auch wackliger) Grafik abzüglich einer (meines erachtens) schlechten und ideenlosen Handlung und Atmosphäre.


Wirklich schade!


----------



## Masterbuchi (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs gestern jetzt eine ganze Weile gespielt und bin ebenfalls völlig entäuscht... die 40 Euro warens echt nicht wert -.- Viel zu linear, zu einfach und wieso brauch ich einen besseren PC für eine weitaus schlechtere Grafik, ich mein, ich spiel auf niedrig und es ruckelt, wohingegen ich Gothic 3 auf maximum spielen kann und das weitaus besser aussieht. Wo verbraucht das Spiel bei ganz niedriger Grafik soviel Rechenleistung? Peinlich...


----------



## Vordack (14. Oktober 2010)

Masterbuchi schrieb:


> Ich habs gestern jetzt eine ganze Weile gespielt und bin ebenfalls völlig entäuscht... die 40 Euro warens echt nicht wert -.- Viel zu linear, zu einfach und wieso brauch ich einen besseren PC für eine weitaus schlechtere Grafik, ich mein, ich spiel auf niedrig und es ruckelt, wohingegen ich Gothic 3 auf maximum spielen kann und das weitaus besser aussieht. Wo verbraucht das Spiel bei ganz niedriger Grafik soviel Rechenleistung? Peinlich...



Zu einfach? Auf welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt Du denn? Normal?


----------



## stawacz (14. Oktober 2010)

lol hab mir grad mal den 4 players test durchgelesen,,der is ja wirklich vernichtend,,,grandiose 40 % vergeben die   ,,schade eigentlich,,hatte mich eigentlich drauf gefreut aber dat lass ich jetzt mal lieber


----------



## anjuna80 (14. Oktober 2010)

stawacz schrieb:


> lol hab mir grad mal den 4 players test durchgelesen,,der is ja wirklich vernichtend,,,grandiose 40 % vergeben die   ,,schade eigentlich,,hatte mich eigentlich drauf gefreut aber dat lass ich jetzt mal lieber


Auf die Wertungen von 4Players gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr. Bei denen ist es IN wenn man mal ein großes Projekt zerreisst und ein wenig das "wir sind ja so unabhängig und lassen uns von großen Namen nicht blenden" heraushängen lässt.
Gothic ist für viele sicher nicht das Spiel geworden, auf das Fans gehofft haben, aber so grottig wie 4Players es darstellt, ist es nicht.


----------



## Vordack (14. Oktober 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lol hab mir grad mal den 4 players test durchgelesen,,der is ja wirklich vernichtend,,,grandiose 40 % vergeben die   ,,schade eigentlich,,hatte mich eigentlich drauf gefreut aber dat lass ich jetzt mal lieber
> ...



Ich finds cool!  Ich hab gestern sogar gegen Wildschweine gewonnen


----------



## GeeStyle (14. Oktober 2010)

Du musst die Kritik Punkte beachten, weniger die Prozentzahl wenn du damit nichts anfangen kannst,

Dass Spiel hat einfach nichts wo man braucht, stinklangweilig 

vote for schlechtestes (most wantet / bekannte ) game 2010 ^^


----------



## Vordack (14. Oktober 2010)

GeeStyle schrieb:


> Du musst die Kritik Punkte beachten, weniger die Prozentzahl wenn du damit nichts anfangen kannst,
> 
> Dass Spiel hat einfach nichts wo man braucht, stinklangweilig
> 
> vote for schlechtestes (most wantet / bekannte ) game 2010 ^^


Ganz ehrlich, hast Du es schon länger gezockt?

Ich spiele es und es bringt mir echt Laune, ich fühle mich echt am Gothic erinnert.

Die Kritik dass man Sachen nicht mehr am Amboss/am Lagerfeuer herstellen kann sehe ich eher als positiv. Es hat mich immer genervt wenn ich 20+ Stück Fleich in ner Pfanne Braten musste. So wie es jetzt is tgeht es schneller. Und wer es RP mäßig machen will kann ja zu einem Lagerfeuer gehen, denn die Pfannen Animation gibt es immer noch, auch wenn sie so gesehen nichts bringt. Genauso wie die Alchmie-Animation.

Die Leute sind ziemlich grantig und "derb". Bei Gothic wurde das noch als positiv erachtet. Hier wird es nur noch als blöd gesehen.

Zur Story kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen da man dass logischerweise erst gegen Ende kann, aber die Quests sind auch nicht anders als bei Gothic. Laufe dorthin, bringe jemanden dazu dir zu helfen, gewinne das Vertrauen von Leuten durch Taten...

In Gothic war es übrigens auch dass Gegner die Dir folgen nach einer Weile umdrehen wenn Du weg rennst. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr ob ihr Leben dann wieder Regenerierte...

Das Spiel reizt mich auf jeden Fall mehr als G3.

Alles Gute,


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. Oktober 2010)

Vordack, du hast dich jetzt mehrmals die Optionenvielfalt angesprochen (Vegetationsdetails ausblenden etc.) und erkennst leider nicht die Schwächen, die sogar in diesen liegen. Denn was bewirkt die Option Rollenspieltätigkeiten aktivieren ? NICHTS; NUR FASSADE ! Der Held kann sich in Betten legen, nichts passiert, der Held kann sich zum Schein an die Esse, den Amboß stellen, nichts passiert. Wieso soll hier irgendwas aktiviert worden sein ? Nichts, nur die Fassade.

Und da du ja Arcania zu spielen scheinst, kannst du vielleicht noch erklären, was es mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Gothic" auf sich hat. Leider verschweigt das der Test. Hört die Selbstheilung auf ? Kann der Held sich wirksam schlafen legen ? Oder sind nur die Monster härter im Nehmen ? Wenn nur letzteres der Fall ist, wo führt der Schwierigkeitsgrad dann an Gothic ran ?

Nein, die Schwäche von Arcania liegt in wirklich allen Bereichen. Unter diesen Umständen sind 79 ganz einfach zu hoch. Aber ich gebe es zu, die Demo hat teilweise sogar mir ein wenig Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht würde ich dann nach dem Spielen sogar zu einer hohen 60er/niedrigen 70er - Wertung greifen. Auch wenn - soweit wir so objektiv wie möglich bewerten - das schon wohlwollend wäre.


----------



## MikeToreno (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab bis jetzt nur die Demo gezockt, dem Spiel würde ich so 65- 70 geben vielleicht. 40 halte ich für etwas übertrieben, ich glaub viele Leute drehen einfach am Rad weil "Gothic" draufsteht aber nicht drin ist. Dass man nix schmieden kann bzw. nicht wirklich pennen, sind für mich ärgerliche Kleinigkeiten, schwerer wiegen die Einteilung in Areale und die idiotischen Dialoge. Die Kämpfe bestehen nur aus Klick- Klick- Klick.
Aber imo idt die Grafik wirklich schick, halbwegs stimmungsvoll (gerade mit den Lichteffekten), reißt einiges raus.
Also unter 60 würde ich sicher nicht geben. Wer so auf das Gothic Flair steht soll halt Risen spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie war ich die ganze Zeit ja optimistisch, dass es ja nicht sooo schlecht werden würde. Aber jetzt habe ich doch mal die Demo gezockt (mache ich selten) und bin froh, dass ich mir die Vollversion doch nicht zugelegt habe. Grafik ist (technisch) gut, Performance ist auch ok ... aber das war's dann auch schon fast. Das Feeling gefällt mir einfach nicht ... die Schafe sehen nicht wie Schafe aus, sondern wie Wollkühe, die Charaktere sind absolut charakterlos, die Quests langweilig, das Inventar ist meiner Meinung nach ne Katastrophe, das Interface ist generell hässlich und es kommt einfach keine Stimmung auf. Es fehlt nicht nur die typische Gothic-Atmosphäre, die Atmosphäre ist für mich einfach generell extrem dünn. So dünn, dass ich die Demo nicht einmal bis zum Schluss "durchgehalten" habe. Wenn die Vollversion das hält, was die Demo verspricht, würde ich vermutlich zwischen 50% und 60% vergeben ... Gothic 3 gefiel mir da noch ne ganze Ecke besser.

Ich erwarte von 2 Worlds 2 eigentlich nicht viel mehr (der erste Teil war unterhaltsam, aber auch nur auf einem sehr niedrigen Niveau ... Hack and Slay ja, Rollenspiel definitiv nicht).

Jetzt bleibt eigentlich nur noch The Witcher 2 auf der RPG Wunschliste übrig ... irgendwie deprimierend.


----------



## PC-Sekurity (16. Oktober 2010)

Für 2€ würd ich das Game Neu kaufen^^


----------



## TerrorbotxD (17. Oktober 2010)

Hey,
Anfangs war das Spiel ja ganz witzig, allerdings wird es immer linearer und plumper. 
Ich dachte immer "kommt jetz noch irgendwas? Kann ich jetzt mal irgend eine schwere Aufgabe lösen oder so? So wie früher, als ich durchs Minental gebrettert bin"Aber ich wurde definitiv enttäuscht. Orks spielten kaum noch eine Rolle, alte Charaktere spielen kaum wichtige Rollen. Es kommt mir so vor, als seien das alles nur kleine Eastereggs, die eingebaut wurden, damit man wenigstens ab und zu mal das Gefühl hat ein Gothic vor sich zu haben. Auch im Punkto Weiterbildung is das Spiel eine Katastrophe. Drei Zauber?Hallo?Das ist jawohl ein Witz!!!Aussehen tut das Spiel ja ganz nett und der Sound ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich spiele lieber ein total verbuggtes Gothic 3 (das mit den Patches garnicht mehr so verbuggt ist), bei dem ich wirklich was erleben kann und was mir das Gefühl gibt wirklich im Gothic Universum drin zu stecken, als ein ,von der Grafik her, gut aussehendes Spiel, das eigentlich kaum etwas mit Gothic zutun hat. Vielleicht wurmt es mich auch einfach nur, dass der Held, den ich jetzt in Drei spielen nahezu unbesiegbar gemacht hab, einfach ein totaler Schwächling geworden ist, der sich einfach von irgendetwas verzaubern lässt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das wohl kaum ein gutes Gothic.


----------



## snailsoup (17. Oktober 2010)

Habe das spiel soeben durchgespielt. ich habe auf JEDEM mapabschnitt alles durchsucht, alle ecken erforscht, alles angeguckt --> 18h spielzeit???? LOL
mal abgesehen davon dass das einfach nicht mehr gothic ist, ist es ein spiel dass ganz ok ist. aber eben nicht gothic.
gründe:
- maps bieten nichts interessantes ausser dass, was zu den quests gehört. was zu "erforschen" gibt es schlicht und einfach nicht.
- du kannst nicht hinlaufen wohin du willst, überall unsichtbare barrieren - das is so garnicht gothic-like
- verdammt wenige NPC's, vor allen dingen in den städten
- du kannst kaum in hütten rein (in städten, früher konntest du in JEDE rein), und selbst wenn du reingehst findest du kaum was, und wenn du ne truhe vor dem besitzer öffnest - ist ihm das egal
- nur 3 zauber? richtige zauber? LOL? ich spiele immer als magier und war richtig enttäuscht über die fehlende vielfalt.
- habe auf "schwer" gespielt, das spiel war dennoch viel zu einfach
- interface bzw itemübersicht ist beschissen
- und und und und....

für neulinge, die das spiel noch nie gespielt haben mag es ganz interessant sein. für leute die gothic I, II & III gespielt haben ist das spiel nichts - ausser eine enttäuschung.

spellbound hat ja das spiel nicht wirklich verkackt, aber komplett verändert. piranha bytes soll BITTE den nächsten gothicteil entwickeln.


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2010)

snailsoup schrieb:


> Habe das spiel soeben durchgespielt. ich habe auf JEDEM mapabschnitt alles durchsucht, alle ecken erforscht, alles angeguckt --> 18h spielzeit???? LOL
> mal abgesehen davon dass das einfach nicht mehr gothic ist, ist es ein spiel dass ganz ok ist. aber eben nicht gothic.
> gründe:
> - maps bieten nichts interessantes ausser dass, was zu den quests gehört. was zu "erforschen" gibt es schlicht und einfach nicht.
> ...



Moin,

ich habe erst 7 Stunden gespielt, muss Dir aber leider in manchen Beziehungen zustimmen.

- maps bieten nichts interessantes ausser dass, was zu den quests gehört. was zu "erforschen" gibt es schlicht und einfach nicht.

Das stimmt leider. Im zweiten GEbiet habe ich eine Höhle gefunden die nicht Questbezogen war (Die wo man das Obsidian für das Schwert herbekommt). Sonst ist alles Questbezogen.

- du kannst nicht hinlaufen wohin du willst, überall unsichtbare barrieren - das is so garnicht gothic-like

Das war mMn ich Gothic nie anders. Dort wurde es halt geschickter "kaschiert", etwa durch hohe Berge oder schwere Monster. Und das mit "überall" ist ja etwas übertrieben.

- verdammt wenige NPC's, vor allen dingen in den städten

Ansichtssache  NPC's mit Namen, ja^^

- du kannst kaum in hütten rein (in städten, früher konntest du in JEDE rein), und selbst wenn du reingehst findest du kaum was, und wenn du ne truhe vor dem besitzer öffnest - ist ihm das egal

/signed

- nur 3 zauber? richtige zauber? LOL? ich spiele immer als magier und war richtig enttäuscht über die fehlende vielfalt.

/signed 

Wenigstens gibt es mehr Spruchrollen

- habe auf "schwer" gespielt, das spiel war dennoch viel zu einfach

Kann ich bis jetzt nicht zustimmen. Okay, desto stärker ich werde desto einfacher werden die Kämpfe, also werde ich wohl in ein paar Leveln unbesiegbar^^

- interface bzw itemübersicht ist beschissen

Finde ich überhaupt nicht. Ich mag das Inventar sehr gerne. Groß, übersichtlich, ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack. Man kann die Items dort gut in Gruppen sortieren (Schwerter in 5. Zeile, Äxte in 6. usw.) und es hat alles was ein Inventar braucht. 

Die Leute die sich darüber beschweren dass es kein Popup Vergleich mit der angelegten Waffe hat, die sollen sich noch mal darüber beklagen dass das Spiel zu viele Vereinfachungen wie Questhelper und so hat 


So, das wars  Alles in allem finde ich es ein angenehmes Rollenspiel "light". Allerdings darf man echt keine Gothic 2 Spieltiefe erwarten.


----------



## Beelzebub84 (18. Oktober 2010)

Meine Meinung! (Ungeachtet dessen dass das Spiel Gothic im Namen trägt)

Positiv:

-Grafik ist gut

Negativ

-Gegner Tot klicken wie in Diablo!
-Es gibt vielleicht 10 verschieden NPC´s Skins, manchmal geht man in ein Haus und es klotzen einen 3 genau gleiche NPC´s an!
-Clipping Fehler an jeder Ecke
-Quest die so ode und einfach sind
-Null Entscheidungsfreiheit selbst wenn man 2-3 Antwortmöglichkeiten hat sind dies nur sinnlose Floskeln ala "Du hast aber viel zu tun - Ja ich Arbeite die ganze Nacht blablabla"!
-Stehlen (klauen) ohne konsequenzen
-Fast alle NPC´s  sind unangreifbar
-Man schwebt so oft in der Luft auf unsichtbaren Boden
-Sinnloses Schlafen, schleifen von Schwertern und brauen von Tränken usw
-Lächerliche Karakter Entwicklung (2 kampf skills, schleichen skill "DER KOMPLETT SINNLOS IST" und 3 Zauber)
-Handeln ist Sinnlos da man eh fast jede Rüstung und Waffe sogut wie automatisch bekommt durch Questbelohnung oder Fund in der Quest
-Tränke und Essen sinnlos da man sie nie braucht, habe meine HP ausschließlich durch die Bandagen wiederhergestellt hatte davon mindesten immer 50 im Inventar und man findest sich überall
-Extrem kleine Auswahl an Waffen und Rüstungen (Schmied verkauft zb 2 Waffen und meine sind immer schon besser)
-Es Regnet viel zu oft dass es schon nervt und kommt mal ein Orkan der nett anzuschauen ist wird alles dadurch kaputt gemacht da hier der dazugehörige Sound fehlt (Bäume wackeln wie wild und man hört nicht mal den Wind heulen)

Ich konnte noch ewig so weitermachen hier fehlt  einfach die liebe zum Detail alles ist so oberflächlich und lieblos! Noch dazu sind mir Sachen aufgefallen die darauf hindeuten dass es unfertig ist. Beispiele: In der Stewark Burg am Tor gibt es eine Anschlagtafel (Pinnwand) man sieht sogar Nägel drin stecken an denen wahrscheinlich was gehangen ist, (sowas gibt es öfters) wurden hier Nebenquest entfernt? Sobald man auf erhöhte Orte springt um dort gegebenenfalls Pflanzen zusammeln ist dort die Bodentextur unfertig. Warum gibt es am alchemisten Tisch usw eine Animation wurde hier was nicht fertiggemacht!

Fazit: Enttäuschung pur! Zu einfach, lieblos, unfertig und kein echtes Rollenspiel!


----------



## Sirak (19. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich mich über Gothic 3 maßlos geärgert hatte, hatte ich mir geschworen kein Gothic Spiel mehr anzugreifen. Glücklicherweise habe ich mich daran gehalten, denn was man über Gothic 4 liest.... Scheinbar haben sie es wiederum ziemlich versaut und somit bleiben die einzig wahren Gothic Spiele Nr 1 und 2!


----------



## BBBPaulus (20. Oktober 2010)

Beelzebub84 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung! (Ungeachtet dessen dass das Spiel Gothic im Namen trägt)
> 
> Positiv:
> 
> ...



P


----------



## Pat44 (21. Oktober 2010)

also ich fand die G1 story gut, vorallem wenn man sich die zeit anschaut in der G1 raus gekommen ist. die von G2 war so naja und die in G3 war voller fehler und undurchsichtig-chaotisch.

und alles was ich von G4 lese, vonwegen 20h durch....das ist für mich kein rpg, warte ich lieber noch ab wie sich das entwickelt (oder auch nicht)^^ und kaufe mir vorher TW 2.


----------



## Soras (21. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie hört man nur negatives über arcania, obwohl das spiel einige Stärken aufweist. Dennoch ist kein gothic, sondern (wie schon manche sagten) eher ein Diablo-Klon mit besserer Grafik. Was mir eben fehlt sind typ. Gothic-merkmale, wie Verwandlungszauber oder Entscheidungen die den Spielverlauf beeinflussen. Außerdemist es zu wirklich zu leicht, denn wenn man den Gothic-Modus aktiviert greifen die Gener nur mit ihren Spezial-Angriffen an und muss sie dann oft aus der Distanz killen. Von Atmoshäre ist auch kaum die Rede: Quests wie in einem billigen Online RPG, Klone in jeder Ecke, Klauen ohne Konsequenzen, nur unsterbliche und unverwundbare Charaktere, es sei denn das System will es so.Und ein EXTREM schlechtes Balancing, man konzentriert sich auf ein Skillgebiet also zum Beispiel "Disziplin" gehts in den kämpfen so zu: 2 Skellette greifen an>Held zieht fetten Zweihänder>3 Schläge> Skelette tot.
Also dürfte Two Worlds 2 um einiges besser werden, denn sogar Gothic 3 ist besser.


----------



## keldorn2010 (23. Oktober 2010)

Schade:

Das Spiel ist alles andere als ein Rollenspiel, es läuft linear ab das ist somit kein Rollenspiel mehr. Ich würde es in die Kategorie 

Hack and Slay mit Adventure Charakter einordnen. Es gibt einen Hauptstrang und einige Nebenquests. Es hat überhaupt nichts mehr Gothic 

zu tun, außer das man den alten Charakter nebst seiner Kumpanen wieder trifft. Auch gibt es keine Möglichkeit irgendeiner Gemeinschaft 

beizutreten, was sehr schade ist. 

Es wurden Versprechungen gemacht, wie zum Beispiel die Aussage das neue Zauber dazu kommen werden. 
Was für Zauber?
Es gibt erstmal 3 Schulen, Innos (Feuer), Adanos (Eis) und Beliar (Blitze), das wars dann. Diese Zauberschulen kann man dann durch dass 
skillen aufwerten. Dann gibt es Runen. Einmal um schneller zu laufen, Erdbeben, Berserker, Zeitmanipulation.
Es gibt davon eine Grundrune und dann eine Hochrune wo die Fertigkeit/ Runenmagie dann mächtiger ist. Dann eine mächtige Rune die in 30 
Teile zerbrochen ist und in Gräbern verteilt sind die man dann suchen muss, genauso verhält es sich mit den Artefakten von Innos, 
Adanos und Beliar. Nu das diese sehr schwer auffindbar sind manchmal findet man di Artefakte an Orten die man garnich erreichen kann da 
es die Grafik der Spielwelt nicht zuläßt oder die Artefakte einfach nicht da sind wo andere Gamer die Artfakte gefunden haben. Ebenso 
verhält es sich mit Gegenständen die oft nicht aufnehmbar sind obwohl min direkt davor steht, mit Tränken und mit den Zerkratzen 
Kelchen habe ich das feststellen müssen.

Die Grösse der Welt. 
Die begehbaren Teile der Welt sind nicht gerade gross. Wenns hoch kommt gerade mal so gross wie Korinis (Altes Minental, Jarkendhar und 
Korinis mit seinen Höfen und der Stadt). Die Portale für das schnelle Reisen beschränken sich leider nur auf das jeweilige Gebiet, Ich 
dachte das es ein Netzwerk ist von wo man wenn man die einzelenen Portale erobert hat jeden Teil der Insel erreichen kann, leider auch 
hier Fehlanzeige, die Portale bilden im jeweiligen Gebiet ein Paar von wo man dann nur hier hin und her teleportieren kann . Da hätte 
man sich die Portale ganz schenken können und mehr in die Story und der eigentlichen Spielewelt investieren können.

Die Ausrüstungsgegenstände
Hier hat man dann die Lederrüssi von Diego, die Rüstung aus Stewark (3 Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl), ebenso in Touschu (3 Möglichkeiten 
zur Auswahl) und dann zum Schluss in Thornian (3 Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl). Macht dann mit der Setarief Rüssi welche man im Dschungel 
der einen Göttin findet, mit der Wassermagier Rüstung die es dann gibt wenn man alle Artefakte von Adanos gesammelt hat, der 
Feuermagierrobe bei Xardas und die Schattenmagierrobe in der dunklen Schlucht, 15 Rüssis.
Das Spiel läßt von der Handlung keine Freiheiten mehr zu. Die Welt ist nicht barrierefrei, wenn man an Felsen hochklettern will rutscht 
man entweder herunter ob wohl es von der Optik her möglich wäre. Oder man rutscht ins Bodenlose und stirb anschließend auch wenn die 
Höhe gering ist. Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Wasser, fällt man ins Wasser oder rutscht ins Wasser stirbt man. Schwimmen usw. wie 
man es aus G1, 2 + 3 kennt gibt es nicht, tauchen wie man es unter G 1 + 2 kann man auch nicht. Schade. Was ich auch bemängele ist die 
Tatsache das man den Abstand zum Charakter nicht durch herauszoomen mit Maus verändern kann um ein grösseres Gebiet zu überschauen, 
will man mehr sehen muss man immer die Waffe ziehen oder einen Zauber aktivieren. Finde ich ungünstig, ist bei anderen Games besser 
gelöst, auch bei G1,2 +3 war das besser.
Landschaften sind nicht nicht gleich begehbar was ebenfalls ziemlich nervig ist. Ebenso die Stadt Setarif. Da steht ein Soldat am Tor, 
man kann mit Diesen auch sprechen, das war es aber auch schon. Ich hätte es gut gefunden wenn man die Stadt begehen hätte können. Es 
gibt zuviele schwarze Flecken auf der Landkarte. Wenn man sich das Games Pack mit der Landkarte aus Stoff gekauft hat dachte man oh 
toll das ist aber ein Grosses Terrain. Dann die Tatsache das man keine Leute einfach so umhauen kann, wie man es unter G1,2 + 3 kannte.

Mein Fazit:

Das Spiel verspricht mehr als es hält, die Gothicstory ist dahin, ebenso die Zugehörigkeit in das Genre RPG.
Die Spieldauer ist wenn man den Neupreis betrachtet einfach zu gering es gibt auch kein Wiederspielwert, das die Handlung liniar ist 
und es keine Möglichkeiten gibt einen Quest anders zu lösen bis auf die Sache mit Murdra, der Wetterstatue in Touschu oder in der Burg 
von Stewark, wo man entscheiden kann für oder gegen die Rebellen zu kämpfen um Diego frei zubekommen. Alles in allen ist das Game zu 
teuer für das was im Game geboten wird. Auch dieses Game ist ziemlich buggy, für den Preis sollte man eigentlich etwas mehr Qualität 
verlangen können.
Das einzige was einiger maßen gelungen ist ist die Grafik mit seinen Wettereffekten, den Regen und dem Wassereffekten. Wenn dann am 
Ende des Speils ist gibt es ein Nachspann, da kann man dann schon erahnen das es einen weiteren Teil geben wird oder ein Addon in der 
man vielleicht die Stadt Setarief begehen kann, denn Thorus lebt. 

Schade, Schade, Schade ich habe mehr erwartet und wurde enttäuscht.


----------



## Eleganthy (27. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem Johwood Pb jegliche Rechte von Gothic genommen haben, weil Gothic3 unfertig und verbuggt war (wobei ich fast denke das liegt an Johwoods Zeitplan) hat Johwood doch eindeutig bewiesen das sie alles was sie Pb vorgeworfen haben NOCH schlimmer gemacht haben. Götterdämmerung war noch verbugter und Gothic 4 ist das schlechteste "Rollenspiel" das ich je in Händen hielt. 
In 18 Stunden durchgespielt und nicht ein einziges mal gestorben (auf normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad dazugesagt). Stink langweilige Welt, keine liebe zum Detail..das einzige das dieses spiel vor einer 100% negativen kritik rettet ist die Grafik...aber ich Spiele nunmal keine Spiele wegen ihrer Grafik sondern wegen dem Gefühl in eine wunderbare, fremde Welt zu tauchen.

Also ich für meinen Teil habe sogar Gothic3 ohne Patches 2 mal durchgespielt und fand es atemberaubend. Gothic steht eben für einzigartige atmosphäre und Arcania bietet diese Leider absolut nicht.

Tja..Fazit: Gothic1, 2 sowie 3 mit aktuellem community patch und Risen werde ich noch viele male spielen und mich der Welt und den vielen kleinen Details hingeben wärend Gothic 4, von mir, weiterhin nicht gekauft wird, ich bin froh das ich es mir von meinem Bruder leihen konnte, so blieb mir dieser fehler erspart.

Pb ist und bleibt mein Favorit was Rollenspiele angeht..Gothic ist wohl dahin..doch Risen scheint weiterhin ein Licht am Horizont.

Nur meine Meinung^^


----------



## toni-v (27. Oktober 2010)

borki20 schrieb:


> dohderbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist doch okay, du bist halt nunmal einer der 0815 RPG Causal Gamer, genau für Leute wie dich
> ...


bzgl. jowood (jwd) etc. trifft immer wieder die alte regel zu:
wenn ich keine ahnung hab, einfach mal die fr... halten.

und zu casual game:
na klar is arcania ein casual game (hab´s mittlerweile fast durch, so dass ich im gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier auch *fundiert* mitreden kann) - und zwar eins von der durchschnittlichen sorte. jwd is aber mit nem anderen (höheren) anspruch angetreten (u.a. auch als trittbrettfahrer auf der marke "gothic"). wenn ich also als ernsthafter rpg-fan so´n game kaufe und es stellt sich dann als casual game heraus, dann darf ich schon enttäuscht sein. das hat auch überhaupt nix mit gothic oder none-gothic zu tun, sondern nur damit, dass ne beach time als abenteuerurlaub verkauft wird. nix gegen casual games (wer´s mag), aber dafür zahl ich nich den preis eines "richtigen" rpg´s.

lnl zur spielzeit:
20 std. sind für´n rpg einfach besch..., da gibt´s nix dran zu deuteln (das mag ja in ego-shooter-kreisen anders sein). es muss nich gleich dao oder oblivion sein (obwohl bei letzterem leider viel wiederholung im spiel war), aber 40 std. darf ich für mein geld schon erwarten. da hab ich dann bei 2 std. täglicher daddelzeit so um die 20 tage zu tun - find ich absolut angemessen bei den heutigen preisen. wenn die für ihr arcania nur ne  uvp von 25 euro nehmen würden, würd sich auch kaum einer beschweren. zum glück hab ich nur 22,- bezahlt (hätt´s sonst auch nich gekauft). lobt das game ruhig weiter, dann krieg ich es vll. verlustfrei wieder verkauft    
in mein spieleregal (wo z.b. bis auf gd die komplette gothic-reihe steht und auch bleibt) kommt arcania jedenfalls nich.


----------



## Beelzebub84 (28. Oktober 2010)

borki20 schrieb:


> dohderbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist doch okay, du bist halt nunmal einer der 0815 RPG Causal Gamer, genau für Leute wie dich
> ...


Total falsch was du hier von dir gibst  JoWood macht überhaupt keine Spiele er ist Publisher und er hat aber sehr wohl was mit Arcania zu tun den es ist der Verleger des Spiels, der Entwickler war Spellbound (das ist das einzigste was du richtig erkannt hast) !

JoWood hat Risen gemacht   Nein die haben mit Risen absolut garnichts zu tun!!! Entwicklet wurde es von Piranha Bytes und der Publisher ist Deep Silver!

Wen man absolut keine Ahnung hat sollte man keine Beitrage schreiben


----------



## mab72 (1. November 2010)

Sch.... auf arcania, ich will gothic 1 reloaded!!!
Gothic 2 war bis auf die harry potter geschichte für 6 jährige ganz ok, aber das spiel das mich begeistert hat, wegen der erwachsenen und grandiosen geschichte, war gothic 1.
Alles andere war (gothic 2 ausgenommen, siehe oben) müll!
Warum nicht gothic 1 mit moderner technik nochmal machen?
Was spricht dagegen?
Ich würde es sofort kaufen!
Hey pcgames, macht doch mal ´ne umfrage wer noch!


----------



## RubiDus (1. November 2010)

Arcania ? sicher. Aber Gothic auf keinen fall.

hier wurde ein großer name genutzt um geld zu verdienen. mehr nicht... 
und es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie JoWood seine käufer vergrault. es ist fast schon schade aber dann kann ich mich wenigstens über Risen 2 freuen 

mit JoWood, Arcania und Konsorten hab ich jedenfalls abgeschlossen...


----------



## redcrush (1. November 2010)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ist zwar viel text ,den ich da nochmal hochhole,aber der post sagt eigentl alles und da gibts auch nicht viel zu ergänzen...außerdem gefällt mir die art der schreibweise


----------



## D4rkmessi4s (4. Dezember 2010)

Meine Meinung: siehe unten.
Ihr könnt mich verrückt oder hängengeblieben nennen, aber es ist 2010 und ich zock zum x-ten mal Gothic I und Gothic II durch. Wie unten schon steht, so eine Story ist einfach einzigartig und das Skillsystem gibts auch nirgendwo sonst. Die Dialoge, ja was soll man dazu sagen? Jeder der schon mal Gothic I oder II gezockt hat weiß, was ich meine.


----------



## LordTyranous (19. Dezember 2010)

Meine Meinung
Habe gothic 1 und 2 auch mehrmals durchgespielt und finde gothic 3 immer noch besser als arcania.
Das mit gothic 1 reloadet wär ne gute Idee!!!


----------



## Banditoclan (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte auch einmal etwas dazu sagen...

Ich bin mit Gothic !2! aufgewachsen und habe es mit 8 Jahren das erste mal gespielt.Für mich war das spiel einfach wie eine andere welt,ich habe stunden damit verbracht.Ein paar Jahre später habe mich dann entschieden ein Gothic-Veteran zu werden und habe 2  und auch 1 was ich nachgekauft habe mindestens um die 15 mal durch gespielt.Nach Gothic 3 habe ich dann mit der Gothic 3 reihe abgeschlossen und habe leider Monate gebraucht bis ich das zugeben wollte.Ich muss jetzt nicht sagen warum ich mit Gothic 3 die geschichte abgeschlossen habe.
Ich habe vor 5 Minuten durch einen dummen Zufall gerafft das Arcania Gothic 4 ist (ich habe mich um die reihe nach meinem Abschluss auch nicht weiter gekümmert),und war echt erstaunt,vorallem weil das game vor ein paar Wochen in der Hand hatte und es mir erst holen wollte es mir aber zu teuer war 
Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich vor 5 minuten 3 Tests gelesen und ich habe echt gedacht das die entwickler endlich verstanden haben (nach den ganzen Positiven DIngen in den Tests),was die spieler WOLLEN.

Nämlich die alte Kampfsteuerung -> Tastatur/Combi kampfsystem <3 <3

Das alte feeling ect wurde ja schon alles gesagt.


Was mir hier krass auf den Keks geht sind hier einige kommis von Spielern die behaupten die seien Kenner von Gothic.

Ich bin ganz sicher keiner der Spieler die eine Riesengroße Welt haben wollen und eine verdammt Realistische krafik brauchen.
Soweit ich das noch weiß kam damals ein Brief von Jowood?,wo sie sich bei den Spielern berschwerrt haben mit dem Grund das wir uns alle nicht wundern müssen warum die games so verbuggt sind.Bei der Leistung was wir fordern. (Realistische krafik und IMMER größere Welten).Damals habe ich die für diesen Brief veruteilt weil die das sagten,jetz weiß ich das die recht hatten.
Ich kann das denken hier von einigen "Pros" nicht gutheißen grade wegen diesen Wünschen-.-´
GOTHIC 1+2 War hatte noch NIE eine große Spielwelt.

Ich habe jetzt 2 Jahre kein Gothic mehr gespielt aber soweit ich noch weiß gab es in G2 Die Insel Korinis mit der Stadt,der NORMAL Großen Landschaft,dem Minental und der Endinsel.G1 bestand da nur aus dem Minental.

Ich war damals und bin immer noch mit solch einer größe der Maps Zufrieden.
Aber jeder fordert nur noch mehr Leistung und das ist einfach traurig liebe Gothic fans... 
Ein Großteil verlangt nach dieser veränderung der Gothic reihe,scheinbar unbewusst sonst würden sich nicht alle darüber freuen das die maps noch größer werden,denn das war damals auch nicht so.
Die SPieler sind genauso schuld wie die entwickler selber das Gothic eben nicht mehr Gothic ist .
Vielleicht sollten einige die das hier lesen mal etwas nachdenken...

Aber die entwickler sind auch nicht nur unschuldig sie hätten nur auf die Spieler hören sollen,die NICHT nach Krafik streben sondern nach so einzelheiten wie das Kampfsystem (Tastatur).
Es kommt nicht drauf an wie gut ein Game mithalten kann,natürlich die Krafik sollte besser sein wie in G2 aber auch schon die g3 krafik hätte ausgereicht.
Die Entwickler sollten mal drüber nachdenken wie viele Rechner das noch schaffen sollen.Soweit ich das noch weiß konnten grade mal 20% der User auf high spielen und selbst High-Pimp Rechner hatten ihre Probleme mit Laggs ect.

Und wegen den Aktionen.

Ich glaube das man in G1 auch nicht etwas mit Schwerter schleifen herstellen bzw verbessern konnte,wenn ich mich nicht irre und ich würde sogar zu 60% sagen das es auch so war...Wieso jetzt über son kinderkram beschweren?

Wenn das mit dems chleifen jetzt falsch war dann entschuldige ich mich und überlest es bitte.

Ich wollte einfach mal eine ganz andere sicht der dinge geben ohne immer nur über Spielfehler kritik zu üben.Es geht hier nicht nur immer um die spielfehler doch die wirklich unangenehmen dinge werden von der oberflächlichkeit heut zu tage gerne übersehen.


Das war MEINE sicht der dinge.


----------



## Wuehrli (5. Januar 2011)

Es geht bei Rollenspielen alá Gothic hauptsächlich um die Story. Ich finde die Entwickler legen zu viel Wert auf einfache, möglichst benutzerfreundliche Mechanismen.


() Um hier das Beispiel der Minimap samt Postionsmarkierung, etc. anzuführen:

Welche Herausforderung ist es schon, wenn man einen Ort finden soll, der einem per  Radar angezeigt wird?

Der größere Reiz bestünde darin, eine Karte richtig lesen zu können und ungefähre Richtungen schätzen zu können. Und ich bezweifle, dass jemand in der Lage ist einen PC zu bedienen, wenn er nicht einmal dazu fähig ist.


() Ein guter Gamer sollte in der Lage sein mit 4 Richtungstasten + Sprungtaste + Angriff
eine ganze virtuelle Welt zu entdecken. Natürlich benötigt man für die Spieltiefe noch ein paar Tasten mehr, aber die grundlegende Aussage ist (richtet sich an die Entwickler):

"Traut den Spielern wieder etwas zu!"
Verschwendet keine Zeit um das Spiel einsteigerfreundlich zu machen. Ich denke nicht, dass jemand das Spiel frustriert in die Ecke wirft, weil es ihm zu schwer ist.


() Rollenspiele sind meiner Meinung nach einfach ein alternatives Medium zu Büchern in denen eine Geschichte erzählt wird. Wird das vergessen, kann das Gameplay noch so gut sein, das Spiel wird eine Enttäuschung werden.

Meinen Erfahrungen mit den neuen Gothic-Teilen (3 und 4) ist, dass zu wenig Zeit für die Story und den Handlungsstrang investiert wurde. Stattdessen werden wertvolle Ressourcen für zweitrangige Dinge verschwendet.


----------



## Vordack (5. Januar 2011)

Wuehrli schrieb:


> () Um hier das Beispiel der Minimap samt Postionsmarkierung, etc. anzuführen:
> 
> Welche Herausforderung ist es schon, wenn man einen Ort finden soll, der einem per  Radar angezeigt wird?
> 
> Der größere Reiz bestünde darin, eine Karte richtig lesen zu können und ungefähre Richtungen schätzen zu können. Und ich bezweifle, dass jemand in der Lage ist einen PC zu bedienen, wenn er nicht einmal dazu fähig ist.



Wieso wird das HIER als Kritikpunkt aufgeführt und bei Two Worlds 2 nicht?

Leider bin ich auch Deiner Meinung dass Spiele immer leichter germacht werden damit man bl0ß nicht nachdenken muss.


----------



## rapidnoise (2. Februar 2011)

Hilfe! Ich kann dieses Rumgemaule und vor dem Release "hypen" und nach dem Release "zerfleischen" sowohl von PC Games, als auch von vielen Mitgliedern nicht mehr hören!

Arcania ist ein fast  fehlerfreies Spiel, was eine Menge Spaß macht und obendrein noch sehr gut inszeniert ist. Das blöde Geheule von den Meisten hier dass das "Gothic-Feeling" fehlt, was auch immer das ist und zudem wohl für jeden individuell ist, zeigt doch nur dass manche Leute Angst vor Entwicklung haben, die auch nur einen Millimeter von ihren gewohnten Vorstellungen abweichen.

Zudem schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an, dass PC Games manchmal sehr seltsame Kriterien hat, nachdem es Spiele bewertet. Es lässt einen der Eindruck nicht los, dass hier Opportunisten am Werk sind. Bei 2 Wolds 2 ist der Questmarker super aber in Arcania nicht....

Und anbei: Auch ich bin mit Gothic (1-4) aufgewachsen. 3 war wirklich eine Katastrophe wegen vieler Programmfehler, aber sogar ich konnte mich auf auf alle Teile einlassen und auch auf Arcania, indem  ich einfach mal alte Strukturen loslasse...

Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach wirklich unverschämt an Arcania ist, sind die Performance-Anforderungen VOR DEM PATCH!


----------



## chm04509 (18. Juli 2011)

Gothic 4 habe ich gerade erst an diesem Wochenende angefangen zu spielen. Ich muss sagen, optisch sieht es sehr gut aus. Auch das Inventar gefällt mir und die Art und Weise Gegenstände zu verbessern (z.B. Fleichbraten).  Aber was mir auf jeden Fall nicht gefällt, gegenüber den vorigen Gothic-Teilen, ist, dass mich die Spielewelt quasi einzwängt. Ich vermisse die große, frei begehbare Welt. Laufend stoße ich auf Mauern, Zäune, Personen die mir das weitergehen unmöglich machen. Auch die Quests sind mir zu linear aufgebaut, erst wenn man eine Aufgabe gelöst hat, kann man in der Regel die nächste beginnen und gelangt in vorher gesperrte Areale.. Für mich hat deswegen dieses Spiel nicht mehr viel mit dem ursprünglichen Gothic zu tun. Hier wurde ein Spielprinzip sozusagen massivst weichgespült. Ob dafür die Begründung genügt, es Einsteigern einfacher zu machen... ich weiß nicht. 
Eins weiß ich auf jeden Fall. Liebhaber des "alten" Gothic und dazu zähle ich mich, werden stark enttäuscht sein. Das wage ich jetzt schon zu sagen, auch wenn ich erst am Anfang des Spieles stehe. Dieser Teil ist "nur" ein 0815 Rollenspiel, bei dem man an der Hand genommen wird und durch einen Welt geleitet wird, in die ich nicht mehr so tief einsinken kann, wie früher. Mir persönlich fehlt dazu einfach diese unbegrenztheit der Spielewelt und die Möglichkeit Quests anzunehmen und zu lösen so wie ich es will. Dem steht mir bei diesem Teil diese erzwungene Linearität, wie ich es einmal bezeichnen möchte,  im Wege.
Alles in Allem, kein schlechtes Spiel, aber auch kein Gothic mehr.

Rainer Michel


----------



## MusicMan1992 (27. Juli 2011)

Für mich ist die Gothic-Reihe nach dem 3. Teil ohne AddOn beendet worden. Freue mich nun noch auf das Community Story Project, das wird der goldene Abschluss.


----------



## Priest301 (10. August 2011)

Ich habe mir ArcaniA vor langer Zeit gekauft, es dann lange liegen lassen und heute nach 2 Tagen (nein, nicht durchgehend) durchgespielt. Der Grund war, dass das Spiel keinen Reiz hatte, keine Herausforderung auf "Schwer" war. 

Und als Spieler, der sogar Gothic 3 viel anrechnen konnte kann ich ebenfalls nur sagen: enttäuschend.

Atmosphäre ist überhaupt nicht aufgekommen. Entweder lag es an den Charakteren, die sich so schnell wiederholen, dass man glauben muss es handele sich um 12 NPC´s die einem während der Story immer hinterherschleichen, sich schnell irgendwo hinstellen und so tun als kennen sie einen nicht. Oder an der Soundkulisse, die total fehlerhaft ist. In Tooshoo tobte ein Sturm. Ich dachte erst, es handelt sich um einen Bug, der die Bäume im Spiel wie Gummi hin- und herwackeln lässt. Erst eine Suche bei Google gab den Hinweis, der Sound würde fehlen. Ein anderes Beispiel war der Strand nach den schwarzen Schluchten, wo ich Möwen gehört habe, aber alles was ich sah war ein blauer Himmel ohne einen einzigen Punkt. Wo bitte sind dann die Möwen? Nur eingebildet? 

Das sind vielleicht kleine Sachen, die mit einem Patch behoben werden könnten, es aber selbst nach dem neuesten nicht wurden. Sind diese Fehler immer noch unbekannt? Unwahrscheinlich. Die Nebenquests haben mich überhaupt nicht gelockt. Ich bin immer nur der Hauptquest gefolgt, habe Gegner so schnell verprügelt, dass sie mich nicht mal angreifen konnten und habs nach insgesamt 12 Stunden hinter mich 
gebracht. Ja, ich sage hinter mich gebracht, denn die Welt hat mich nicht animiert, weiter zu forschen obwohl gute Ideen dabei waren (Tooshoo, die Stadt die in und um einen riesigen Baum gebaut wurde, Das Kloster der Innos-Beliar-Mönche, welches von weitem
auf einer Klippe zu sehen ist, wo darunter ein Drachenskelett liegt) Der Endkampf war genauso kompliziert wie mein erster Kampf auf der Tutorial-Insel. Und ausgewertet wird das Ende auch nicht, nur ein kurzer Film ist zu sehen.

Ja, die Grafik mag gut sein, man kann es sich auch einstellen, was man haben möchte ( Questmarkierungen; Aktionen, die keinen Sinn machen, wie einen Spieß drehen oder im Kessel rumrühren) aber es sind auch die Stellen, die "kleinen Dinge" welche das Spiel total unattraktiv machen. Ja, die Vergleichsmöglichkeit fehlt mir auch. Hier wurde es sich zu einfach gemacht. Aber da soll keiner sagen " Mit Questmarkierungen ist es euch zu einfach, ohne Vergleichsfunktion zu unangenehm." Das sind Dinge, die man heute bei der Weiterentwicklung der Spiele berücksichtigen muss. 

Ja, bei G1 und G2 brachte das Schleifen vielleicht nichts. Aber in G3 brachte es was, und DAS war eine Weiterentwicklung in der Gothic-Reihe, die gut war. 

Das Teleportationssystem ist auch undurchdacht. Wenn ich nach Stewark zurück will muss ich trotzdem immer ein riesiges Ende laufen. Warum wurde sich das nicht von den Vorgängern abgeguckt, die Lizenz ist doch da. Einfach Rune wählen, aktivieren, da bin ich. Das ist einer der Punkte, die mich dazu gebracht haben, nicht nochmal zurück zu laufen um NQ´s zu absolvieren, sondern immer nur nach vorne um das Ende zu sehen.

Wenn man das als Gothic 4 bewerben will um es so an den Kunden zu bringen wird man in die Irre geführt. Das einzige was die Reihe gemeinsam hat sind einige Charaktere und Monsternamen. Es fehlen viele Details, die das Gothic-Feeling ausmachen, das ich bei diesem Spiel erwartet habe.

Fazit: Als Gothic-Spieler der ersten Stunde, dem es weniger um eine gute Grafik als um eine gute Inszenierung mit bombastischem Orchester-Sound, rauen Charakteren und langwierigem Crafting und Charakterentwicklung geht, wurde ich von diesem Casual-Gothic enttäuscht. 

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Entwickler in Zukunft zu Herzen nehmen, was diesem Gothic gefehlt hat, dass sie merken, was den Kern von Gothic ausmacht und daraus einen guten Nachfolger machen oder zumindest ein gutes Add-On (welches ja in Arbeit ist, Fall of Settarif). Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Entwickler über all diese Dinge informiert wurden. Und schlechter als Götterdämmerung wird es sicher nicht, denn das war sicherlich das größte Debakel (dabei sollte man die Interviews mit den Entwicklern von G3:GD beachten, die straffe Zeitbindung und Unerfahrenheit mit der Reihe begründen).


----------



## Xehanort (5. September 2012)

So ich hab das Spiel mir letzte woche gekauft und da war es für 10 euro im Laden und dachte.. endgeil^^ nur 10 euro für ein GOTHIC spiel. ich hab dann irgendwie vermutet, das die Spiellänge kurz ist und leider stimmt das: ZU kurz,
Gut das manche mit dem neuen Helden nichts anfangen können ist Geschmackssache, so schlecht find ich ihn nicht, schön ist es wenn er immer wütend wird^^...
Jetzt zur Story: Also die Story ansich find ich ziemlich gut, leider ist sie nur schlecht umgesetzt und ich fand es ein bisschen enttäuschend nur einen kleinen Film am Ende zu sehen, keine Auflösung oder sonstwas, wird vl im Add- On dabei sein als anfang. Wie viele schon sagten die Neben Q sind öde, und ja ihr habt völlig Recht, meistens muss man nur in irgend eine Höhle rein und wirklich schwierig sind sie ja nicht und ja die Freiheit fehlt halt da muss ich leider zustimmen, es ist wirklich wie in Levels aufgeteilt.
Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad: Also ich spiele wie immer sehr gerne einen Magier und in dem Spiel hab ich mich wie Gott gefühlt(zur info hab auf schwer gespielt und dan auf Gothic), man war einfach nicht  zu killen, einfach kurz nen Blitzzauber auf das Monster und schon rührt es sich kein stück mehr. Der einzig starke Boss find ich war Erhag xD wegen seiner Waffe, stehste kurz zu nah ist das schon dein sicherer Tod.. und der letzte Endgegner? sie hätten Xesha wenigstens größer machen können, paar attacken dazu und dann wäre es auch schön gewesen aber ein Inferno auf die ganzen Skellete und tot, gut golems halten etwas mehr aus.
Zu den Skills: ja ernüschternd wenig, als Magier mehr als enttäuscht, unter dem Pfade Beliar hab ich mir Totenmagie( mein persönlicher Favourit) aber nur Blitze mh.. Ich spiel es noch 2 mal durch um Jäger und Krieger zu probieren, vielleicht wirds da etwas schwieriger
Wie man es ja gewohnt ist, beim Klauen eine auf dem Deckel zu kriegen, speichere ich immer vorsichtshalber ab^^ tja dem Held scheint in Arcania alles zu gehören und keinem störts. zwar nette waffen rüstungen und accesoire bei aber da brauchste kein Händler mehr.
Keine Ahnung ob das schon jemand gesagt hat.. ich meine es gibt ja in jedem Gothic Teil viele unnütze Gegenstände die unter Sonstiges gepackt werden.. ich würde da meine ganzen Tränke hinfeuern... als magier brauch man wirklich nur Mana und wer etwas risikofreudiger ist halt noch Heiltränke.. aber diese ganzen tränke für 30sek das erhöht und blubb und haste nicht gesehen. Ich hab davon nicht einen einzigen benutzt^^ so aus Spaß hab ich mal alle sinnvollen gegen Kesha eingesetzt.
Aber damit nicht nur negatives hier steht: Ist die Grafik nicht herrlich?  außer das mein PC manchmal den geist aufgibt obwohl er schon ziemlich gut ist, weil die anforderung verdammt hoch ist. Finde es noch recht gut das es mehr Waffen mit Elementarschaden gibt meine Favourit ist die Drachenaxt. Ja und so die Kampfbewegungen mit dem Schwert und so sind schön anzusehen. Das mit dem Zielen mit Bogen muss jeder sehen wie es ihm gefällt, bei Gothic 3 war es sehr realistisch, hat auch spaß gemacht aber dafür müsste ich mich an Rehen üben^^ in Arcania ist es wieder etwas leichter gemacht. 
So das war meine Einschätzung.(wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten) 
Was soll man dazu sagen? Arcania aber kein Gothic in meiner sicht. und für 10 euro ist jetzt der preis noch ok. Eine Kaufempfehlung ist es nicht aber man will ja sehen wie die Story weiter geht 
 oh doch etwas viel text sry^^


----------

